# Drunk Dogs and Mean Rooster Driveler #173



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Let me find some tunes, i'll be back


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Here ya go


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2015)

Any way


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

well ok


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Great post Blood


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Hey Crickett


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

What does "buy me a boat" have to do with "drunk dogs and mean roosters"?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What does "buy me a boat" have to do with "drunk dogs and mean roosters"?



Nothing , not a single thing, why do you ask. Other than i listen to that kind of music when me , Rock and Roho drank


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Long as we'z postin random songs.............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Try to Keep up Jeff.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

Quack?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Long as we'z postin random songs.............



Thanks Mrs. Hawtnet, thats a goot one.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Jeff, wont you be useful and see if you can find a drunk rooster song , then you can post it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Nothing , not a single thing, why do you ask. Other than i listen to that kind of music when me , Rock and Roho drank




Nevermind.....didn mean to ruffle your tail feathers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Quack?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind.....didn mean to ruffle your tail feathers.



I'm good Jeffro


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

ITs FRiday!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

got to go run errands, later y'all.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

When you leaving for Dega; Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2015)

Dang docta smelled like a pack of mothballs!!! Supecalafrangalisticdagumyougothalitosis!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> ITs FRiday!!!


Really!


blood on the ground said:


> Dang docta smelled like a pack of mothballs!!! Supecalafrangalisticdagumyougothalitosis!!!!


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2015)

this thread sucks.........


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2015)

bad.......


----------



## mark-7mag (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>



That's funny right there. I used to throw potato chips in a bowl with beer in it and watch the dog lap up beer getting the chips. She would sleep good


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2015)

good goobley goobers, what in the............... ohforgetaboutit.........


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> this thread sucks.........





rydert said:


> bad.......



Yes.....yes it does


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Quack?


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

Bunch of Quack's up in herra!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2015)

Why do people think that any pencil laying on my desk is theirs to take when I am not at my desk?


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

you have pencils???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Mud is angry.......going to loot!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you have pencils???



not now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2015)

why would I google drunk dogs do I get Beyonce?


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> not now.



Sorry; GW......prayers sent


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Mud claiming driveler brutality!


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

Were they No. 2 pencils?


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Why do people think that any pencil laying on my desk is theirs to take when I am not at my desk?



I don't know.......why?

is this another trick question?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Said it's been going on for decades.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

Why were you not at your desk???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Mud is going to Talladega to protest.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Mud said his driveler songs matter.


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Why were you not at your desk???



he was doing a number 2.....while they were stealing his number 2's..........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Mud seeking justice.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Were they No. 2 pencils?





hdm03 said:


> Why were you not at your desk???



They were yellow pencils are those No. 2's ????

Most of my activities are not desk related thus is why I don't get to post much during the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Mud demands driveler equality.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

my head is spinning and I aint even had a drank yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods=very active at work.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They were yellow pencils are those No. 2's ????
> 
> Most of my activities are not desk related thus is why I don't get to post much during the day.



Take your pencils with you with you when you go do No. 2.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Mud seeking driveler starting opportunities.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Well, look at the time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Busy Busy weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Mud going to throw a rock.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

homotree=good advise.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C Hole = Obsessed with Mud this afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

homo3 projecting gang mentality


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> this thread sucks.........


Tell us how ya really feel Homo2



Jeff C. said:


>


 Now ya being a leader



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, look at the time.


Bye!!



hdm03 said:


> Jeff C Hole = Obsessed with Mud this afternoon


He going to come over this afternoon and drank a beer with me i hope


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Tell us how ya really feel Homo2
> 
> Now ya being a leader
> 
> ...



Yall stayin up here tonight?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall stayin up here tonight?



Yes, leaving in the morning, unless we find a sober driver


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes, leaving in the morning, unless we find a sober driver



10-4 holler, might ride over!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 holler, might ride over!



I will when we get there


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> When you leaving for Dega; Mud?



Why you gonna meet us there?


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Why you gonna meet us there?



I wish....it's been a couple of years since I've been there......it's a blast!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I wish....it's been a couple of years since I've been there......it's a blast!



Come on.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

is your wife gonna be there?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

I would go pick homo3 up and brang him to Talladega, but I'm afraid he would not be safe there.....he's a lil thuggish.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Probly start a riot.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> is your wife gonna be there?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Would be looting the campers.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Burning stuff, etc.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


>



If she's gonna be there I should probably go too......just in case she needs anything.....anything at all


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

He gonna get us whooped by them AON guys, they aint scared to fight


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

He ain't got no carra!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

walked right into that one


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

He'd have to ax his Auntie.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

If I brought him Al Sharpton would show up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 1, 2015)

I remember starting a Driveler one time whee the music and title were not related.  Mud was the first to talk smack about it.  Just saying...


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I remember starting a Driveler one time whee the music and title were not related.  Mud was the first to talk smack about it.  Just saying...



Mud; care to comment on this?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Mud; care to comment on this?



He probly lootin some colt foty-5's and Hennessy.


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C.=on a roll


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C Hole = Spun Out


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Some driveler titles and songs suck....except for mine!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Some driveler titles and songs suck....except for mine!



my last one blew grass.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I remember starting a Driveler one time whee the music and title were not related.  Mud was the first to talk smack about it.  Just saying...


Song doesnt have to match the title, it just has to not suck.



Jeff C. said:


> Some driveler titles and songs suck....except for mine!



Jeff , i'm gonna loot this place and all the haters


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Dirt said it sucked first, thats odd coming from homo2


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

I think i should cut out early.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

I'mon start a sub-driveler:

 bOOM bOOM's last driveler #173.5


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Dirt said it sucked first, thats odd coming from homo2



what do you mean odd????  how so???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Best driveler song eva! ^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

bOOM bOOM goin out in style....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon start a sub-driveler:
> 
> bOOM bOOM's last driveler #173.5



Jeff? Boom Boom dieing?????

Oh yeah, that song sucks


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

He gon dance the night away.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff? Boom Boom dieing?????
> 
> Oh yeah, that song sucks



Startin that new job.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

He's changing jobs i thought, i didnt know he was never coming back


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

If i change jobs, i will come by to check on ya'll


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

I'm going to take a nap till time to go home.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my last one blew grass.


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2015)

I saw a man earlier today & he was wearing an orange moo moo & combat boots.


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I saw a man earlier today & he was wearing an orange moo moo & combat boots.



nancy?.........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> He's changing jobs i thought, i didnt know he was never coming back



We'll see, he claims he won't be here near as much anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I saw a man earlier today & he was wearing an orange moo moo & combat boots.



What's a moo moo?


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> nancy?.........



 maybe


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> nancy?.........



That's what she wears to the park........I bet she's busy on a beautiful day like today


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I saw a man earlier today & he was wearing an orange moo moo & combat boots.



Dat was me... I'm just comfortable krikit!


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What's a moo moo?



 Google is yer fwend


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Dat was me... I'm just comfortable krikit!



Wouldn't you! Unless you was in the county jail!


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Google is yer fwend



burn........

now Jeff C. is going to riot.....


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> burn........
> 
> now Jeff C. is going to riot.....


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2015)

Ok, that's it, I.Am.Out.Of.Here.!!!!!! Ya'll have a good weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> burn........
> 
> now Jeff C. is going to riot.....



Only cause you didn tell me what it was, since you knew.


Burn......


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Ok, that's it, I.Am.Out.Of.Here.!!!!!! Ya'll have a good weekend!



Bye bye Keebs!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Ok, that's it, I.Am.Out.Of.Here.!!!!!! Ya'll have a good weekend!



TaTa!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

I'm goin get my rocks.


----------



## Crickett (May 1, 2015)

Jeff....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2015)

I'm going to lock up, see y'all later.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

crickett said:


> jeff....



lol


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2015)

Afternoon youngins. How is everything down in The State?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. How is everything down in The State?



Afternoon Pops....we bout to riot up in here!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 1, 2015)

Im out folks.. yall have a good un


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2015)

yall orta seed what I got bamer to selebrate his hatchin anniversary  He gunna be real proud of his cuz Hankus


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2015)

"house needs paintin
grass needs mowin
whairs he at?
gone fishin"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2015)

Tonight's my Friday !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> yall orta seed what I got bamer to selebrate his hatchin anniversary  He gunna be real proud of his cuz Hankus



You ain't tellin?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't tellin?



I seed it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2015)

'Moan seben AM !!!! 


I got 10 acres to harrow up tomorrow. Figure 'bout a 12 packs worth . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moan seben AM !!!!
> 
> 
> I got 10 acres to harrow up tomorrow. Figure 'bout a 12 packs worth . .



Plantin corn?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Plantin corn?





Yeah, mebbe 8-10 rows 'bout a 100 yds long.  Gonna harrow the whole field.

How deep you plant kone ??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Keebs...I was outside wiff Jag, will call you back in a few minits. I'm stuffin my face.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2015)

Welp, called the Hornett's....... the Mrs is out wiff da girls, got to have a VERY nice convo wiff da Mista  then tried calling Chief, but forgot to warn him I was calling ........... so I iz pui............ for now......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, mebbe 8-10 rows 'bout a 100 yds long.  Gonna harrow the whole field.
> 
> How deep you plant kone ??



You planting kernels or the whole ear?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, mebbe 8-10 rows 'bout a 100 yds long.  Gonna harrow the whole field.
> 
> How deep you plant kone ??



poke a buncha little bitty holes and drop in a coupla kernels.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs...I was outside wiff Jag, will call you back in a few minits. I'm stuffin my face.


call da house phone..... still not great service............  
lemme refresh my drank & I'll be ready for ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> call da house phone..... still not great service............
> lemme refresh my drank & I'll be ready for ya!



Gotcha!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 1, 2015)

Y'all done got quirt


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Y'all done got quirt



Evenin Louie!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

12 yr old goin down smoove!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

.......chillin with a lil mellow Funk, Jazz/rock/Fusion!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

bOOM bOOM = done fell asleeep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 1, 2015)

I'm here jeph just kinda bla


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm here jeph just kinda bla



I hear ya...gettin there myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

I reckon Talladega's still on my bucket list.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You planting kernels or the whole ear?










Jeff C. said:


> poke a buncha little bitty holes and drop in a coupla kernels.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Whaaaa.....only other way I know without a planter is to lightly drag a hoe creating a shallow trench in the harrowed dirt in a long row, and drop in the kernels every 8-10". Then, lightly cover the kernels the same way with hoe. It's not hard physical work if you've tore up the dirt sufficiently.

2 beer job!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Scrapy in da house


----------



## Wycliff (May 1, 2015)

Evening BL are going down goot, just got back from a cook out at my sisters


----------



## Wycliff (May 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, mebbe 8-10 rows 'bout a 100 yds long.  Gonna harrow the whole field.
> 
> How deep you plant kone ??



I think its 1.5" to 2" deep


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Evening BL are going down goot, just got back from a cook out at my sisters



Evenin Wybro....reckon I'l pour another one.


----------



## Wycliff (May 1, 2015)

I'm about to pop another top


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I think its 1.5" to 2" deep




 ooops, I read that wrong the first time. That's at least a six pak, Quack.


----------



## Wycliff (May 1, 2015)

Think I need to start a thread in the deer hunting forum to complain about my lease going up another $2 an acre


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha!


I LOVE MY JEFF FA FA!!!!!!!!!!!
Ya might not "solve" stuff, but ya sure know how to listen!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

That's what we need....a complaint related sub-forum 

Start a thread and suggest it, WY!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE MY JEFF FA FA!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ya might not "solve" stuff, but ya sure know how to listen!



 

If only I would listen to myself!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what we need....a complaint related sub-forum
> 
> Start a thread and suggest it, WY!



I thought that's what the deer forum was


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I thought that's what the deer forum was



 

Every forum should have a "complaint/rant/get it off your chest" sticky......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Quack, I misread your plantin corn post. I was thankin 4-100 ft rows.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Keebsy be feelin goot!!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Every forum should have a "complaint/rant/get it off your chest" sticky......



Probably not enough bandwidth


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


quit dat@



Jeff C. said:


> If only I would listen to myself!!



True, but ya help others..........
Gawd I love this bunch!!!
I'm out, drank good stuff, talked to G00d folks & got a couple plates from a fund raiser..... I is done........... thank you all........


----------



## Wycliff (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy be feelin goot!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> quit dat@
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sleep well  schweetie!


----------



## Wycliff (May 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> quit dat@
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nite Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Chillin.....


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy be feelin goot!!!


 Thanks for the pep talk!


Wycliff said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Sleep well  schweetie!


I do believe I will now!


Wycliff said:


> Nite Keebs


 schweet dreams to you as well, darlin'


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Hope it ain't so dadgum windy tomorrow. I've been wantin to spray some herbicide for days. It's either been rainin or too breezy for my likin.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Thanks for the pep talk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shoot....you pepped me up!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope it ain't so dadgum windy tomorrow. I've been wantin to spray some herbicide for days. It's either been rainin or too breezy for my likin.



Me too but I want to do some fishin


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Word Hank? You just in time to tell me goodnite!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Me too but I want to do some fishin



Sprayin herbicide can wait.


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2015)

Hey C, that plug look a lil familiar  Bout to get this one as scared up as the last one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> ooops, I read that wrong the first time. That's at least a six pak, Quack.





Six pack and 2 dranky dranks !!


----------



## Wycliff (May 1, 2015)

Or 1 BLD


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2015)

definitely a case job


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> Hey C, that plug look a lil familiar  Bout to get this one as scared up as the last one



Wish I could see that head.....I tried to google up that other'n you was usin, but couldn find it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> definitely a case job



Several cases if'n we was all to show up and hep him.


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2015)

The biggun fer this evenins trip. Pond management run. Kept 20ish 1lbers an thatun. Woulda let her go, but treble hooks don't do good things fer gills.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Yall gone need a leader!


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I could see that head.....I tried to google up that other'n you was usin, but couldn find it.



like dis  I gotcha one set back


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> The biggun fer this evenins trip. Pond management run. Kept 20ish 1lbers an thatun. Woulda let her go, but treble hooks don't do good things fer gills.



June will be here fore ya know it!


----------



## Wycliff (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sprayin herbicide can wait.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> like dis  I gotcha one set back


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2015)

If that's Hankus's footz, that fish ain't but about 9 inches long . .


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If that's Hankus's footz, that fish ain't but about 9 inches long . .



thats what she said


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If that's Hankus's footz, that fish ain't but about 9 inches long . .



Dang it, Boyy!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2015)

A'ight fellers....I'mon call it. Holler atchall later!


----------



## Wycliff (May 1, 2015)

Later Chief


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it, Boyy!



He gotta be carful, we wear the same size and make boots. I'll go put a muddy boot track on his truck hood an let him wonder fer a month how drunk he coulda got to not remember standin there


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2015)

nite C


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (May 1, 2015)

nite everyone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2015)

hangin like a hair on a biscuit..


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2015)

I need caffiene, nicotine an gravy


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2015)

I'm hooked up cept fer da gravy, boats still hooked up to da GMC, let's go fishin


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I'm hooked up cept fer da gravy, boats still hooked up to da GMC, let's go fishin



I'm almost with ya, might as well, done got woke up by a herd of dogs pitchin a fit wantin MizT to feed them da gravy.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2015)

My pond don't open til 7.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I need caffiene, nicotine an gravy



caffeine and gravy


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2015)

EE gone have a ton a laundry to do when he get's back from visiting with his Texas Sweet Cinnamon Roll.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> EE gone have a ton a laundry to do when he get's back from visiting with his Texas Sweet Cinnamon Roll.



so you want cinnamon rolls


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2015)

Wow, got really busy at the end of the shift, time flew by !!


Ready for a cold one on the way home, gonna stop at the town square, local farmer's market and see what they got.


Good day all !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2015)

Quack ain't signed off.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> so you want cinnamon rolls



Thems better than the prepackaed I got! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, got really busy at the end of the shift, time flew by !!
> 
> 
> Ready for a cold one on the way home, gonna stop at the town square, local farmer's market and see what they got.
> ...



Have a good'un Quacksta!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack ain't signed off.



He is waiting on a cold one.


----------



## cramer (May 2, 2015)

Morning guys and gals - Thanks for the coffee G, let us know when the cinnamon rolls are ready
Chief - you going fishing today?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2015)

cramer said:


> Morning guys and gals - Thanks for the coffee G, let us know when the cinnamon rolls are ready
> Chief - you going fishing today?



Mornin cramer! 

Was just discussing it with the wife, go fishing or spray herbicide. Think I'll go wet a hook 1st thing here in a few minutes and come back and spray.....looks like the wind is going to finally lay down today. No rain in sight for the upcoming week.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2015)

Holler at yall later...have a good day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2015)

morning cramer

jeff I think I will fix the e fence around the garden and then spray for broadleaf weeds in the yard.


----------



## Wycliff (May 2, 2015)

afternoon everyone, hope Keebs is feeling ok today


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning cramer
> 
> jeff I think I will fix the e fence around the garden and then spray for broadleaf weeds in the yard.



I'm going after some broadleaf and a rather large patch of crab grass mainly. I know it's late, but if I don't do anything else I'll suppress it. 



Wycliff said:


> afternoon everyone, hope Keebs is feeling ok today



Afternoon Wy! Ahhhhh....she'll be fine, just gettin old and wore out.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> afternoon everyone, hope Keebs is feeling ok today


oh yeah, I got it down pat!


Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Wy! Ahhhhh....she'll be fine, just gettin old and wore out.


sad thing is, you're right............ but I'll keep pluggin along until I cain't any more!


----------



## Wycliff (May 2, 2015)

Well glad all is well


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2015)

mornin trip was a bust, lost a dang goodun, didn't land a fish. Only thing made all that better was the goodun pulled the back hook slap outta my plug, now I gotta start trainin another one


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> oh yeah, I got it down pat!
> 
> sad thing is, you're right............ but I'll keep pluggin along until I cain't any more!



 <------------------------ I'mon smack yo hiney

Keebs = lootin smiley's


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2015)

Hankus said:


> mornin trip was a bust, lost a dang goodun, didn't land a fish. Only thing made all that better was the goodun pulled the back hook slap outta my plug, now I gotta start trainin another one



I caught one keeper and missed a couple more....with about 200 or better casts. 

One ol boy told me he caught several nice'uns.....ALL before the sun rose above the trees, then not another one.

My favorite reel on my favorite rod is actin up. The rewind guide is gettin stuck on one side.  I played wit it for bout 45 mins, never did get it to workin. 

On a brighter note, I did get the crabgrass sprayed.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I caught one keeper and missed a couple more....with about 200 or better casts.
> 
> One ol boy told me he caught several nice'uns.....ALL before the sun rose above the trees, then not another one.
> 
> ...





Either the worm gear or the pawl is wore out. Bet it`s the pawl. Hope you can find a  spare.

Take the pawl out, turn it 180 degrees and put it back in. That might fix it for a goodly spell.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2015)

Slept a lil too long, feel like doodoo.  Time fo a lil dranky drank !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Either the worm gear or the pawl is wore out. Bet it`s the pawl. Hope you can find a  spare.
> 
> Take the pawl out, turn it 180 degrees and put it back in. That might fix it for a goodly spell.



I was replying when battery died on laptop.

Anyway, I did take it out and replace it, don't know if I rotated 180 or not, it rolled around in my hand when I almost dropped it  but what I did do is put a very small patch of cotton inside the retaining cap and tightened it back up and it's working again.

Maybe I got lucky and rotated it 180. I believe the retaining cap was a tad backed off too. It's seated all the way now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2015)

Multi quote...


Hope Julez sista is okay??


Rest of ya'll can kiss my hiney . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slept a lil too long, feel like doodoo.  Time fo a lil dranky drank !!



Heard dat!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Multi quote...
> 
> 
> Hope Julez sista is okay??
> ...



I got yo Multi quote!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2015)

I thank mebbe, I passed the dranky drank time, and gone to shooterzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thank mebbe, I passed the dranky drank time, and gone to shooterzzzzzzzzzz.



I gotz to eat somthin 1st.


----------



## Wycliff (May 2, 2015)

Already had several drinky dranks, Quack ain't nobody got enough time to kiss all that heiney


----------



## Wycliff (May 2, 2015)

Who is watchin the fight


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 2, 2015)

Inaint got a fancy cable box


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Who is watchin the fight



Very tempting!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2015)

What's it on Wy, as far as PPV?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 2, 2015)

$100 on pay perview


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> $100 on pay perview



Nevermind.......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 2, 2015)

I'll watch it on YouTube in the morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I caught one keeper and missed a couple more....with about 200 or better casts.
> 
> One ol boy told me he caught several nice'uns.....ALL before the sun rose above the trees, then not another one.
> 
> ...



What ja spray the crabgrass with?    MSMA?


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> <------------------------ I'mon smack yo hiney
> 
> Keebs = lootin smiley's


  busted again..... only you!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Slept a lil too long, feel like doodoo.  Time fo a lil dranky drank !!


 you sleep too much, you don't sleep enough, you must always feel like doodoo I luvs ya though!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Multi quote...
> 
> 
> Hope Julez sista is okay??
> ...


Yeah, she's better, thank you.......... her & J have the same heart condition, come to find out, they had to give her the shot to "kill" her (stop her heart & restart it) J has had it done twice since I've known her......... prayers appreciated though!
OH.MY.GAWD........ J is a *slave driver*!!  We got the chainsaw fixed & that girl has worked my fat butt OFF today!!  The oak tree that was down? GONE! dead trees in the horse pen threatening to fall on the fence? GONE! she cuts (she don't like the way I use a chainsaw) and I pull them out & pile it up......... good lawd I iz TIRED!
HEY, BOG, I need to send you pics of the new fire wood I have so you won't worry 'bout me!


----------



## Wycliff (May 2, 2015)

Cuzzin invited me over to watch the fight but I stayed home with the kids


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2015)

after the tail whoppin I toted fishin this mornin I decided to go where the fish was. Kept 9 crappie an 4 bass, 20lbs on the total


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2015)

Hankus said:


> after the tail whoppin I toted fishin this mornin I decided to go where the fish was. Kept 9 crappie an 4 bass, 20lbs on the total


ok, ENOUGH, someone TAKE ME FISHING!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2015)

Nice mess of fish Hank.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ok, ENOUGH, someone TAKE ME FISHING!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!



I'd take you but it is too far to drive.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2015)

Mernin kids!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2015)

morning bog, 

that darn white screen got me.   but I am back and brewing that first cup


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What ja spray the crabgrass with?    MSMA?



Not according to the label. It's a Hi-Yield product that contains:

CAS NUMBER CONTENT (W) CHEMICAL NAME
74051-80-2 18.0% Sethoxydim
6742-94-5 65.35% solvent naphtha
91-20-3 7.32% naphthalene
9.33% Proprietary ingredients



Keebs said:


> busted again..... only you!
> 
> 
> you sleep too much, you don't sleep enough, you must always feel like doodoo I luvs ya though!
> ...



You think you sneaky!  



Wycliff said:


> Cuzzin invited me over to watch the fight but I stayed home with the kids



Almost ordered it, but said no, I'll save that 89.99 for something else. I still don't know who won.



Hankus said:


> after the tail whoppin I toted fishin this mornin I decided to go where the fish was. Kept 9 crappie an 4 bass, 20lbs on the total



WTG, Hoss!! 


Mornin folks.....I shoulda went fishin.


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2015)

Morning every buddy - Chief you should have hooked up with Hankus yesterday, looks like he got into somebody's koi pond


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2015)

thanks for the coffee G 
I slept too late this morning, feel like quack quack, I mean doo doo


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2015)

cramer said:


> thanks for the coffee G
> I slept too late this morning, feel like quack quack, I mean doo doo



well you know his solution!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2015)

Heading to the garden this morning to finish the last of my spring planting. If ....IF... It all goes as planned we should be harvesting fresh veggies most of the summer.


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

When I got on the compooter 1st thing, I typed in "mornin" for my password.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

Think I'll go see if I can catch "A" fish again today!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll go see if I can catch "A" fish again today!



Getter dun Jiff!


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

Sounds like a plan I'll probably go try to catch a fish today also


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

I was ready to go early this morning, but sort of blew it off. Then talked to brother and he wanted to go. Guess we'll go soak up some sun if nothin else. I reckon a few fish will be a bonus for just getting out on the water. 

Going to fish some areas on a lake we haven't fished before.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

TTYL.....have a great day!


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

a bad day fishing is better than a good day. . . . . .


----------



## Hankus (May 3, 2015)

I feel like quack quack, my boat has jus about killed me with 3 trips in 2 days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll go see if I can catch "A" fish again today!





Take LOTZ of pics of "the" fish . . 




Getting my truck washed and waxed, bro comes to my house and details inside and out fo $75.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2015)

Don't look like any plowing gonna get done today . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

Afternoon smart folks. I may go drown some worms.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

Catch some cats shelcracker or maybe a stick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2015)

Wife bought me 3 boxes of .22's from da WalMark, very sweet of her, BUT they're sub sonic rounds that won't cycle in my auto's.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife bought me 3 boxes of .22's from da WalMark, very sweet of her, BUT they're sub sonic rounds that won't cycle in my auto's.



No but if you put them in your single shot and put out some bird seed they will quietly kill those (legal to shoot) ring neck doves which taste good on the grill wrapped in bacon. Don't ask how I know this.................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> No but if you put them in your single shot and put out some bird seed they will quietly kill those (legal to shoot) ring neck doves which taste good on the grill wrapped in bacon. Don't ask how I know this.................





Ain't worried 'bout noise in da MON Uncle Dave, you can have these 3 boxes if you want 'em.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 3, 2015)

I already got some, I pulled a Dawn at Academy one day..........


----------



## Hankus (May 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't worried 'bout noise in da MON Uncle Dave, you can have these 3 boxes if you want 'em.



call me Dave, my revolvers an bolts dont mind em one lil bit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2015)

Hankus said:


> call me Dave, my revolvers an bolts dont mind em one lil bit



They'er yours neph !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2015)

Beast is lookin sweeeeeeeeeet !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2015)

First bath she's had in 3 months !!


----------



## Hankus (May 3, 2015)

we got to figgerin an my ford ain been washed since least 07


----------



## Hankus (May 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They'er yours neph !!



I'll try an get em this week, hafta give ya a call later an discuss schedules


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2015)

Didn't go fishing pulled an EE and got caught up in laundry.


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

Didn't get to go either, neighbors needed help so stuck around. Truck looks good Quack I need to find me some of those fender flairs.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

Dadgum AC went out again....might know it right before it gets hot!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> a bad day fishing is better than a good day. . . . . .



I agree, unfortunately!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Take LOTZ of pics of "the" fish . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pics...didn happen. Only fish I hung shook off at da boat 

Some fellows are startin to catch the shellcracker on the bed over there.


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

Think I going to have to go to my pond to catch any fish


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

Wierd thing about it Wy, brother and I saw quite a few nice sized 18-20" bass cruisin the shallows, wouldn't hit nothin.


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

That's my luck


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

I can catch them in the pond, lake not so much. Next time you and Jag going to have to come down here and fish at the pond


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I can catch them in the pond, lake not so much. Next time you and Jag going to have to come down here and fish at the pond



Be glad to.....just let me know. Maybe I can catch a pond fish.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

We went at a bad time of the day obviously, but I would've thought we would have caught a few late afternoon.  

Last week a guy signed out 35 big shellcracker, today a guy signed out 13 big shellcracker.


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

Ya'll let me know I'm off till Friday work 3 nights then off for 8 more. Ya'll should come to Clayton with me and Fuzzy on the 14th


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

We gonna be trout fishing


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

Primitive camping


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Primitive camping



How far away is the nearest Fire dept.?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

And burn unit?


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

Not nearly close enough


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Ya'll let me know I'm off till Friday work 3 nights then off for 8 more. Ya'll should come to Clayton with me and Fuzzy on the 14th



Let me know when you want to do it. I'll have to see about the Clayton prospect. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

Clayton is a blast, but on the other whenever ya'll can get down this way. I'll have somewhere for ya'll to stay down here


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Clayton is a blast, but on the other whenever ya'll can get down this way. I'll have somewhere for ya'll to stay down here



10-4, might be able to actually get Jag on a fish or two. It's been a good while since he's caught anything. Bout got to where he don't even want to go anymore.


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

If we don't catch something at the pond it'll be a miracle. Biggest fish I've ever caught have came from there and released back in there


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> If we don't catch something at the pond it'll be a miracle. Biggest fish I've ever caught have came from there and released back in there



You ever keep any of the smaller ones out of there?


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

You can keep whatever you catch, I just don't eat fish. Love to fish just don't eat them


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You can keep whatever you catch, I just don't eat fish. Love to fish just don't eat them



Dangggg! What, you just don't like eating fish...period?


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

No, the only thing I eat that swims in water is gator and shrimp


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> No, the only thing I eat that swims in water is gator and shrimp



I gotcha. I usually get a pic with a big fish and let'em swim.


----------



## Wycliff (May 3, 2015)

Give me a call and we can work out the details, I'm gonna get Lil Wy in the bed goodnite


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2015)

Evening fellas!
Planted the rest of the garden today... It's looking good we just need (yes I'm going to say it) a little rain to kick start everything!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Give me a call and we can work out the details, I'm gonna get Lil Wy in the bed goodnite



Ok Wybro....going to have to give the AC company a call 1 st thing in the morning and see what they are going to do about it, after the fiasco we just had over it NOT being repaired properly the first time.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening fellas!
> Planted the rest of the garden today... It's looking good we just need (yes I'm going to say it) a little rain to kick start everything!



Evenin blood.....haven't even planted my lil garden this year. Don't know if I will at this point.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin blood.....haven't even planted my lil garden this year. Don't know if I will at this point.



I've figured out that it's way cheaper to go to the farmers market and buy up a bunch of vegetables but it's just not as rewarding to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2015)

Same here, but MizT acted like she didn't want me to put the time and $$$ into it this year. Plus, we've got a little produce store right up the winding road a few miles from here.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2015)

chekkin salad


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2015)

Another week starts for me.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2015)

mernin G


----------



## Hankus (May 4, 2015)

mornin gobble


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 4, 2015)

Morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2015)

Nobody showing up for the Monday partay.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 4, 2015)

im here BOG


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im here BOG



That you are brother


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 4, 2015)

The rest of them have to recover from the weekend


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2015)

Mornin

What a weekend!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> What a weekend!


you can say that again......... minus the  for me though...... 

Oh, Mornin!


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Mornin kids


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Trying to find receipt from AC company from the last time they were out here to make a repair on unit and didn't repair it afterall. Then they had to come back and make it good with no charge for services. I need the ammunition before I make this call, considering it's not working again. I'm probably going to need a new compressor.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Trying to find receipt from AC company from the last time they were out here to make a repair on unit and didn't repair it afterall. Then they had to come back and make it good with no charge for services. I need the ammunition before I make this call, considering it's not working again. I'm probably going to need a new compressor.


 Git'em Chief!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2015)

Twas a good Saturday at the cafe 356.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Well the good news is, I just had a pleasant conversation with the owner of the company. She was very understanding of my disappointment, yes I said SHE, and conducted herself as a professional and a Lady during the conversation.

My unit was 4 yrs old on April 27th of this year, installed by her company, and covered by a 10 year LIMITED warranty(certain models). She looked up the file, and SHE personally registered it for warranty when sold and installed.

They are sending out their best technician tomorrow before noon to take a look at it again.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Git'em Chief!



Mornin galfriend! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Twas a good Saturday at the cafe 356.



Mornin  looks like it twas!!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Twas a good Saturday at the cafe 356.


 did ya'll try the bourbon slushy the Mr. was telling me about??


Jeff C. said:


> Well the good news is, I just had a pleasant conversation with the owner of the company. She was very understanding of my disappointment, yes I said SHE, and conducted herself as a professional and a Lady during the conversation.
> 
> My unit was 4 yrs old on April 27th of this year, installed by her company, and covered by a 10 year LIMITED warranty(certain models). She looked up the file, and SHE personally registered it for warranty when sold and installed.
> 
> They are sending out their best technician tomorrow before noon to take a look at it again.


awesome!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2015)

keebs

HOW'S the HEAD?

morning other drivelers


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs
> 
> HOW'S the HEAD?
> 
> morning other drivelers



Morning gobble!


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2015)

high.........


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

Gotta go run some errand ttyl


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> high.........



Hey!



Wycliff said:


> Morning



Hey to you two!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 4, 2015)

whats good in here?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> did ya'll try the bourbon slushy the Mr. was telling me about??
> 
> awesome!



slushy drank was THE BOMB!


----------



## Nugefan (May 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> slushy drank was THE BOMB!



recipe please ....  

we are drankin' mint julips too , 2 , to ,.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats good in here?



What does that mean?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What does that mean?



not sure, I furgot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> recipe please ....
> 
> we are drankin' mint julips too , 2 , to ,.....





H22 got the recipe. All I know is it has frozen orange juice, frozen lemon aide, sprite, sugar, tea and bourbon. VERY refreshing.


----------



## Nugefan (May 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 got the recipe. All I know is it has frozen orange juice, frozen lemon aide, sprite, sugar, tea and bourbon. VERY refreshing.



wheres that man at when I needs em ....


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 got the recipe. All I know is it has frozen orange juice, frozen lemon aide, sprite, sugar, tea and bourbon. VERY refreshing.



did you tell him hey for me?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> wheres that man at when I needs em ....





rydert said:


> did you tell him hey for me?



Yes and he knew what you meant.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> did you tell him hey for me?



  I seen that.  Idjit


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2015)

bout time for lunch.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs
> 
> HOW'S the HEAD?
> 
> morning other drivelers


my head is fine.......... 'cept for the folks that have to look at it!
Now, my back??? ohlawdy, I'm too out of shape to be doing the manual labor I did this weekend!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> slushy drank was THE BOMB!


It sounded like it would be!


Nugefan said:


> recipe please ....
> 
> we are drankin' mint julips too , 2 , to ,.....


I ain't neva had a mint julip....... neva........ 


gobbleinwoods said:


> bout time for lunch.


baked cheekun & fries...........whatchuhavin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> my head is fine.......... 'cept for the folks that have to look at it!
> Now, my back??? ohlawdy, I'm too out of shape to be doing the manual labor I did this weekend!
> 
> It sounded like it would be!
> ...



something out of the fridge.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2015)

"Master's" pimento cheese sammich and some take-a-chips. 

Didn't do no manual labor this weekend, but I danced for 4 straight hours Friday night at the Georgia Theater with the girls. Great band. They were playing all 80's disco music. Wasn't even sore Saturday.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Been noticing some brown(broken branches) on some small Leyland Cypress trees I planted a few yrs back, upon closer inspection I've determined a (probably small) Buck is the culprit. On the the one most damaged I found where he rubbed into the main trunk of the tree breaking the limbs in the process. 

Looks like I'm going to have to deploy the pesticide next Fall.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> "Master's" pimento cheese sammich and some take-a-chips.
> 
> Didn't do no manual labor this weekend, but I danced for 4 straight hours Friday night at the Georgia Theater with the girls. Great band. They were playing all 80's disco music. Wasn't even sore Saturday.


I need to dance more................. 


Jeff C. said:


> Been noticing some brown(broken branches) on some small Leyland Cypress trees I planted a few yrs back, upon closer inspection I've determined a (probably small) Buck is the culprit. On the the one most damaged I found where he rubbed into the main trunk of the tree breaking the limbs in the process.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to deploy the pesticide next Fall.


pew-pew-pew


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2015)

Here's the band we went to see.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Just keepin it outdoor related. ^^^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> ....


----------



## Nugefan (May 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> :
> 
> I ain't neva had a mint julip....... neva........



It's the reason we lost the war of Northern aggression ....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Hankus (May 4, 2015)

800 gal/min on red clay......yeah I got mud


----------



## Hornet22 (May 4, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> recipe please ....
> 
> we are drankin' mint julips too , 2 , to ,.....



Here ya go my long haired hippi redneck brother

1) 12 oz can o ernge juice
1) 12 oz can o lemonade
6) of one of those cans filled up wit water
1) cup of suga
1) tbs of instant tea
3) cups of bourbon (a fifth) 
1) liter size sprite

mix it all up and put in da freezer, kinda helps if'n ya stir it up ery now an agin. DO NOT spill it on the counter wen you mix it up, oooooph, that's a mess


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> It's the reason we lost the war of Northern aggression ....


 oh lawdy!


Hornet22 said:


> Here ya go my long haired hippi redneck brother
> 
> 1) 12 oz can o ernge juice
> 1) 12 oz can o lemonade
> ...


thank ya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2015)

Bout that time.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Only 2 Muds? since last night!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Only 2 Muds? since last night!


 sorry, maybe once I get a new boss & a new co-worker, I can make THEM do all this stuff & I can come back & play.......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> sorry, maybe once I get a new boss & a new co-worker, I can make THEM do all this stuff & I can come back & play.......



You are Officially excused for now!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You are Officially excused for now!


 Thank........... had an "uplifting" convo with the boss, if what he says is true & comes to pass........... I'ma gonna be one VERY happy camper before too long!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Thank........... had an "uplifting" convo with the boss, if what he says is true & comes to pass........... I'ma gonna be one VERY happy camper before too long!



   Hope it comes to pass!!


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2015)

Keebs=Happy camper

unless homo3 is camping with her........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> Keebs=Happy camper
> 
> unless homo3 is camping with her........



True...homo3 =  lol's on his shoe too much.


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2015)

I see KyDawg+ down there; I bet he came in here to defend my honor


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Here ya go my long haired hippi redneck brother
> 
> 1) 12 oz can o ernge juice
> 1) 12 oz can o lemonade
> ...



Wonder how it would taste without the lemonade, and without the water, and instant tea, maybe not use the orange juice,  or the sugar and hold the sprite. And try drinking it without putting it in the freezer.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Don't spill any on the counter, cause there would be less to drink.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder how it would taste without the lemonade, and without the water, and instant tea, maybe not use the orange juice,  or the sugar and hold the sprite. And try drinking it without putting it in the freezer.



I bet it would be too difficult to get all the other ingredients out of it to find out.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet it would be too difficult to get all the other ingredients out of it to find out.



I was thinking about trying it before adding the other ingredients.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Reckon I'll go ride da mowa for a while this afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope it comes to pass!!


Mmmmeeeee toooo!!!!


rydert said:


> Keebs=Happy camper
> 
> unless homo3 is camping with her........


no:no: homotree no camp wiff me! That's Mr.22 & Strangs thang!


Jeff C. said:


> I bet it would be too difficult to get all the other ingredients out of it to find out.



ok, I'm outta here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here's the band we went to see.








Now THAT'S LAME !!! 



Leisure suit lame . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 4, 2015)

Jeph, looks like my GON time is going to be very limited.  Im gonna be busy as a cat covering poo till Im off thursday and Friday.  New Job will keep me just as busy.  Yall wont be seeing much of me anymore


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

afternoon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 4, 2015)

Howdy wycliff


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

hey Quack


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

Got the neighbor cutting the grass landscaper gonna be upset


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> hey Quack





Hiya Wybro !!!  Do me a favor and PM me the schedule ya'll work, thinking about changing ours.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2015)

Here ya go Mandy . . Dawn wanted me to show you this..


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Good evening ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

10-4


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

evening 7mag


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

How is errbody this fine evening?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Hello Wycliff


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

That Tech door thingie bout made me leave


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

Mandy won't like it either.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

PM sent Quack


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

Ya'll best be glad there is GA tech otherwise Ga graduates wouldn't have anyone to work for


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph, looks like my GON time is going to be very limited.  Im gonna be busy as a cat covering poo till Im off thursday and Friday.  New Job will keep me just as busy.  Yall wont be seeing much of me anymore



Reckon I'll have ta tow the line, bOOM bOOMbro! You will be missed round here!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Evenin Gentlemen!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Wycliff, your signature line got me lol'ing ! When Scrapy said that, I busted a gut


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Got about 80% of my lawn cut....didn touch the ol home place.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Wycliff, your signature line got me lol'ing ! When Scrapy said that, I busted a gut



Yep....I saw when MrH22 brought it up in that thread and said somebody better grab it.....almost did myself.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Scrapy gets going good around midnight


----------



## mark-7mag (May 4, 2015)

Scrapy and Quack be bonding when the rest of us be sleeping


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Wy, did you see my post about the AC guy coming out to look at my AC again?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> PM sent Quack




Recieved, thanks !! 





mark-7mag said:


> Scrapy and Quack be bonding when the rest of us be sleeping




Scrapy AIN'T EVEN a lil bit right . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Can yall see this?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Weird....my computer is saying I'm not connected to network-internet.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 4, 2015)

Thanks jeph.  I'll still be here just not much at all


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Wycliff, your signature line got me lol'ing ! When Scrapy said that, I busted a gut




Yeah I laughed so hard I had tears in my eyes




Jeff C. said:


> Wy, did you see my post about the AC guy coming out to look at my AC again?




Yeah I seen that, hopefully they can get you squared away soon


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Deer meat strolling thru the pasture.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Brother came within inches of smacking one in his car when he left here last night. He stopped at a lil store close by and I was a 1/4 mile behind him. Store is only a few miles from here and when I was coming back home I barely missed one right here at the house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2015)

Chief I'd sure try and get a whole new unit versus a compressor if you can,  seeing how it's under warranty and the problems you've had.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief I'd sure try and get a whole new unit versus a compressor if you can,  seeing how it's under warranty and the problems you've had.



I'm going to, but I doubt they will do it. IF the compressor is bad that is probably all they will allow according to what I've read in the warranty.


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

A compressor going out that fast leads me to believe it was an installation problem, make sure they pull a really good vacuum no matter what they do


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> A compressor going out that fast leads me to believe it was an installation problem, make sure they pull a really good vacuum no matter what they do



Nah, it was a leak at the low pressure suction line to the compressor. The 1st guy that came out thought he repaired it, but didn't and didn't pull a vacuum on it either. When they came back out the 2nd time they re-soldered it and pulled a vacuum on it. I think it may have damaged the compressor running it low on refrigerant for that long twice.


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

Probably got moisture in it the first time


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Probably got moisture in it the first time



Probably so.....I don't know enough about them but both times it was while we were running it in heat mode. This time it was in cooling mode. Guess that doesn't matter, either way it was running low on refrigerant with a leak and the closed system was being compromised.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Quack won't be at WAR IV....his idea of primitive camping is no room service.


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

I think H22 may have him a hook up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack won't be at WAR IV....his idea of primitive camping is no room service.









Wycliff said:


> I think H22 may have him a hook up







Need to ax the wife 'bout this.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

If nothing comes up, I'll probably be attending this one.


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> If nothing comes up, I'll probably be attending this one.



Same here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2015)

In TarHeel country well actually Demon Deacon country tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In TarHeel country well actually Demon Deacon country tonight.




Get lost


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In TarHeel country well actually Demon Deacon country tonight.



You up at Wake Forest?


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

Well the grass is kinda cut  probably still get the landscaper to come by


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Well the grass is kinda cut  probably still get the landscaper to come by


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

Trying to help someone always bites me


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Trying to help someone always bites me



You like intricate mazes? Jag will cut you some purty good'uns!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Get lost



Never lost in Winston-Salem



Jeff C. said:


> You up at Wake Forest?



Drove by it twice this evening.   Even saw BB&T field from the road.    

Actually not here on business nor pleasure.   Family was called home to come bury a step brother who OD'ed last week.   Fought the devil for twenty years and it finally took him.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Never lost in Winston-Salem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that, gobblein!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear that, gobblein!



Yep them needles are hard to control.


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

Sorry for your loss GW


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You like intricate mazes? Jag will cut you some purty good'uns!



Gotta be better than what I got


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Gotta be better than what I got



lol


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Both front tires on tractor have bad valve stems.


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

Well I'll talk to ya'll later


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2015)

Reckon I'll call it a night....ttyl.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2015)

I'm here!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm here!!!



That you are Brother!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That you are Brother!!



Dingus!

Hey brother I had the privilege to take Miguel and his boy turkey hunting the other day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2015)

Story time . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Story time . .



sup Quackbro


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2015)

Mernin folks! Boring night at the plastic factory!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2015)

Been a long one at the chalk mine too Blood, annnnnnnnd guess what ???



I've got a meeting shortly !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been a long one at the chalk mine too Blood, annnnnnnnd guess what ???
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a meeting shortly !!!



My new helper has zero drive! I organized our tool room tonight and swept up and moped the floor while he shopped for a truck on Craig's list.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> My new helper has zero drive! I organized our tool room tonight and swept up and moped the floor while he shopped for a truck on Craig's list.





Bust 'em upside da ed with a water balloon. 



Tell him I gotta truck fixin to be fo sale..


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bust 'em upside da ed with a water balloon.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell him I gotta truck fixin to be fo sale..



How much you want for that old clunker


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> How much you want for that old clunker





PM sent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2015)

Where's GWbro ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2015)

"Mom" thread . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2015)

Good day all, headed to Deepstep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2015)

better late than never


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Mornin.....


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

morning folks....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Good morning y'all. I survived Talladega


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 5, 2015)

Morning fellas


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning y'all. I survived Talladega



pics?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> morning folks....



Sorry, I left you  out.  Morning maam


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, I left you  out.  Morning maam



it's ok sweetie


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning y'all. I survived Talladega



Who out flopped who....you or Nitram?


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2015)

now off to  and watch my boss clean out his office.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here ya go Mandy . . Dawn wanted me to show you this..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 834476







Mine is 10 gazillion times better lookin. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Never lost in Winston-Salem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this Gobble.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 5, 2015)

Mud, whos the tall guy in the pics with yall


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Waiting on AC service man.....


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Never lost in Winston-Salem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry, gobbler!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> pics?


On Facebook, i cant post the others



Jeff C. said:


> Who out flopped who....you or Nitram?


In real life there's only one King



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, whos the tall guy in the pics with yall



That is Tyler from the Moonshiners on the Discovery Channel. Last year we met Tim Smith in Atlanta and this year we met Tyler. He was really nice.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

Post them on MySpace so I can see them.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> On Facebook, i cant post the others
> 
> In real life there's only one King
> 
> ...



Thats a grown dude.  I KNEW i recognized his face somewhere.  Now i know.  I knew he was big but seeing him make you look short puts things in perspective


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> In real life there's only one King




This is true, our Lord God in Heaven is the only King. 

Out of respect for Elvis, I suppose, for his music. 

Those so called kings and bluebloods over in europe and england, they can bay at the moon, scratch fleas, and rot in the sun.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> This is true, our Lord God in Heaven is the only King.
> 
> Out of respect for Elvis, I suppose, for his music.
> 
> Those so called kings and bluebloods over in europe and england, they can bay at the moon, scratch fleas, and rot in the sun.



tell us how you really feel Nic.


Mornng Sir


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

The man does have a way with words........


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> tell us how you really feel Nic.
> 
> 
> Mornng Sir





Son, if you really want to know, those misfits would make fine trophies and scalps to hang on the wall. They`re not Americans. 

About time we as a country took a long hard look this.

We can discuss this, but bear with me. I`m in and out on various projects right now. Just in takin` a short break.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> This is true, our Lord God in Heaven is the only King.
> 
> Out of respect for Elvis, I suppose, for his music.
> 
> Those so called kings and bluebloods over in europe and england, they can bay at the moon, scratch fleas, and rot in the sun.



I never did care much for them bluebloods, considering I'm of Scottish-Irish-Welsh descent with a few drops of Creek.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats a grown dude.  I KNEW i recognized his face somewhere.  Now i know.  I knew he was big but seeing him make you look short puts things in perspective


He was a big guy, huge reach on him, but a great guy towards us. 


Nicodemus said:


> This is true, our Lord God in Heaven is the only King.
> 
> Out of respect for Elvis, I suppose, for his music.
> 
> Those so called kings and bluebloods over in europe and england, they can bay at the moon, scratch fleas, and rot in the sun.


Morning Nic


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I never did care much for them bluebloods, considering I'm of Scottish-Irish-Welsh descent with a few drops of Creek.



so, what your really telling us is your a mutt?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

Sounds like me and Nic are in the same mood today.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I never did care much for them bluebloods, considering I'm of Scottish-Irish-Welsh descent with a few drops of _*Creek*_.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> so, what your really telling us is your a mutt?



We all Mutts Leroy


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds like me and Nic are in the same mood today.



not me POW POW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> so, what your really telling us is your a mutt?



We all are, silly.

Same as Jeff fa fa - Irish + Cherokee.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> so, what your really telling us is your a mutt?



Absolutely, and proud of it!!! But I ain't no blueblood.....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> He was a big guy, huge reach on him, but a great guy towards us.
> Morning Nic



Mornin`.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds like me and Nic are in the same mood today.




Actually, I`m in a fair mood today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> not me POW POW!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm so glad you were at that race.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> We all Mutts Leroy



WE all know that just dont tell Jeph


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH, I'm not. 
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH, I'm not.
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR





How come you got a burr under your saddle?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely, and proud of it!!! But I ain't no blueblood.....



Im Irish, Scottish,  and Creek also.  We should look more alike Jeph. 

LMS is ate up with the blue blood.  She ate up wit English-British blood.  The she also has a great deal or Norwegian in her but i swear shes got a HEAVY dose of Pollock in there somewhere


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

Scotch-Irish, Nordic, Hitchiti for me. The Redhead is Scotch-Irish, Cherokee, and Swedish.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

I'm actually a purebred Heinz 57, bOOM bOOM!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> How come you got a burr under your saddle?



Just stuff.
I'm gonna find that burr quick as I can.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm actually a purebred Heinz 57, bOOM bOOM!


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just stuff.
> I'm gonna find that burr quick as I can.



3:30?


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH, I'm not.
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR





Nicodemus said:


> How come you got a burr under your saddle?


 I think she forgot to brush before she saddled up......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Scotch-Irish, Nordic, Hitchiti for me. The Redhead is Scotch-Irish, Cherokee, and Swedish.



I've seen the documents, but don't remember which one of my Grand Father's, either great or great-great married a Creek squaw and had 7 kids. That was on Momma's side of the Family that were of Welsh descent. Daddy's side were Scotch-Irish.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely, and proud of it!!! But I ain't no blueblood.....






Me either, and I have nothing but contempt for those who think they are.

My blood is red.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

I ain't got no Cajun blood, but they certified me at a young age! Bout 98% coonbutt too.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Me either, and I have nothing but contempt for those who think they are.
> 
> My blood is red.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

The AC guy is finally on his way......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 5, 2015)

Jeph gonna be cool


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph gonna be cool



I'm cool now.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Jeff, sorry bout Friday night, we got a late start, Then we actually beat my bro home, then by the time we packed the camper and got everything ready it was really late, Didnt eat supper , just went straight to bed. I'll catch ya on the next trip.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff, sorry bout Friday night, we got a late start, Then we actually beat my bro home, then by the time we packed the camper and got everything ready it was really late, Didnt eat supper , just went straight to bed. I'll catch ya on the next trip.



wait......you missed a meal????


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> wait......you missed a meal????



I believed his story right up to that part...........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> wait......you missed a meal????





rydert said:


> I believed his story right up to that part...........



 Supper in a can


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Supper in a can


 I KNEW there was more to the story!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 5, 2015)

Hey, mud, your SIL got any sisters?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 5, 2015)

I bet hes gonan claim he did a workout with 12oz curls


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 5, 2015)

guess errbody left


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, mud, your SIL got any sisters?



Two


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Two



Single? 

If so tellem you know a joyful fat guy that said hey


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2015)

Luuuunch call.............
BBQ sammich & chips..........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff, sorry bout Friday night, we got a late start, Then we actually beat my bro home, then by the time we packed the camper and got everything ready it was really late, Didnt eat supper , just went straight to bed. I'll catch ya on the next trip.



10-4, I figgered your tail feathers were still ruffled up from me questioning the title and unrelated song of this stoopid driveler.

  

Seriously, I figgered that's what happened!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

AC guys just left....I'm no longer COOL, bOOM bOOM!!! 

Coil is gone and he didn't like the smell of the oil in the compressor. 

Going to be a waiting game now to see if and how they want to handle it. I'm sure they'll replace parts through mfg warranty, but that doesn't cover labor.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> AC guys just left....I'm no longer COOL, bOOM bOOM!!!
> 
> Coil is gone and he didn't like the smell of the oil in the compressor.
> 
> Going to be a waiting game now to see if and how they want to handle it. I'm sure they'll replace parts through mfg warranty, but that doesn't cover labor.


 that sux!  Labor on ANYTHING is the biggey now, used to, the parts cost out the whazoo and the labor was hardly nuttin, now it's just the opposite...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> that sux!  Labor on ANYTHING is the biggey now, used to, the parts cost out the whazoo and the labor was hardly nuttin, now it's just the opposite...



I am not in the mood for a battle with the Mfg that could be strung out over days or weeks, of un-returned calls, long holds, and dealing with some smart aleck from who knows where either. And, whose job is to merely deflect the fault for as long as they can.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I am not in the mood for a battle with the Mfg that could be strung out over days or weeks, of un-returned calls, long holds, and dealing with some smart aleck from who knows where either. And, whose job is to merely deflect the fault for as long as they can.


 Sic'em Chief, be da leader!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Single?
> 
> If so tellem you know a joyful fat guy that said hey


both married



Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I figgered your tail feathers were still ruffled up from me questioning the title and unrelated song of this stoopid driveler.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I figgered that's what happened!


Future note Jeffro, all my future driveler threads will prob. be stupid and the music unrelated. Thats just me



Jeff C. said:


> AC guys just left....I'm no longer COOL, bOOM bOOM!!!
> 
> Coil is gone and he didn't like the smell of the oil in the compressor.
> 
> Going to be a waiting game now to see if and how they want to handle it. I'm sure they'll replace parts through mfg warranty, but that doesn't cover labor.



That sucks, warranty should cover everything. Like my safe still aint fixed


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Spicey chicken and taters from Chick filet


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> That sucks, warranty should cover everything. Like my safe still aint fixed


so all neighborhood cats are safe!


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

fried poke chops; butter beans & mac n cheese


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

Water.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> fried poke chops; butter beans & mac n cheese



Winner. Winner.


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

pimento cheese sammich and a mtn Dew


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> fried poke chops; butter beans & mac n cheese


YEP, you win1


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Water.





rydert said:


> pimento cheese sammich and a mtn Dew


 I "treated" myself to a Mtn. Dew the other day......... man they sho nuff good!


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I "treated" myself to a Mtn. Dew the other day......... man they sho nuff good!



I only drink them once in a while......they my treat too....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> both married
> 
> Future note Jeffro, all my future driveler threads will prob. be stupid and the music unrelated. Thats just me
> 
> ...



Good idea.....I'll follow your lead. I don't want to be da leada no mo anyway! 





rydert said:


> I only drink them once in a while......they my treat too....



Wanna treat lil feller?


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

being a leader is way overrated


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Fried shickin, peas and carrots, smashed taters, and biskits wiff a jalapeno peppa on da side!


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wanna treat lil feller?



why yes...yes I do


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)

Afternoon, sorry your having such a time with the A/C Chief


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

Update: cheese n peanut butter crackers and water.


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)

Think I'll warm up a leftova poke chop and some cone


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

thanks for the update.  please let me know if something else happens


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, sorry your having such a time with the A/C Chief



Appreciate it Wybro, but it's difficult to stay cool.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

I deleted my ugly post.


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)

Your welcome


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it Wybro, but it's difficult to stay cool.



I bet it is after 3 times calling someone out, did it cost you anything for the other visits


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I deleted my ugly post.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Fried shickin, peas and carrots, smashed taters, and biskits wiff a jalapeno peppa on da side!


Ok, Chief wins!


rydert said:


> why yes...yes I do


NNNNooooooooo dert, NOOOoooooooooo!!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Update: cheese n peanut butter crackers and water.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

New avatar


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> New avatar


Really? where?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> New avatar



Did ya'll have pit passes?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I bet it is after 3 times calling someone out, did it cost you anything for the other visits



They've actually been very responsive and punctual Wy, usually coming out the next day at the time they said they would. 

Yes, the one where the one service guy followed up on another service guy 3-5 days before him made the repair on the low pressure line and gassed it back up.....$495.00 about mid January. Within a month it was gone again and another guy came out and repaired it again at no charge sometime in February, and here they are again in May, no gas, and the coil is bad.



mudracing101 said:


>



I posted somethin ugly bout hdm03, bOOM bOOM  and included dert, changed my mind being the leader that I am.



Keebs said:


> Ok, Chief wins!
> 
> NNNNooooooooo dert, NOOOoooooooooo!!!!!!!!



You know good and well dert would be giggling and tooting up a storm with me and da Jag!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

Update: Mud's got a new avatar.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> New avatar


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

Update: Dale Jr sucks


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did ya'll have pit passes?



I did but gave race tickets and pit passes and a meeting with Joey Lagona to my parents . They have never been. She took that pic for me. They said they had a blast!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Mud = avatar don't look like mud no mo


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Update: Dale Jr sucks



Your mama


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

My driver sucks too........and he kills people


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Update: Dale Jr sucks


No he diin't


mudracing101 said:


> I did but gave race tickets and pit passes and a meeting with Joey Lagona to my parents . They have never been. She took that pic for me. They said they had a blast!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

I prefer Mud's mud truck....sorry Mud.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Your mama



  

OUCH!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> My driver sucks too........and he kills people



Nationwide is on your side.


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Your mama



x's 2


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> OUCH!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Yo moma so stupid when she walked into Walgreens she said, "These walls ain't green!!"


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Yo momma's so fat, I took a picture of her last Christmas, and it's still printing!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Yo mama is so fat, when she wears a yellow raincoat, people yell "Taxi!"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

lol's


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Bob: "Will you remember me tomorrow?" 

Bill: "Yes"

Bob "Will you remember me next week?" 

Bill  "Yes"

Bob: "Will you remember me next month??"

Bill: "Yes"

Bob: "Will you remember me next year?"

Bill: "Yeah"

Bob: "Knock Knock"

Bill: "Who's There?"

Bob: "See, you forgot me already!"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

Yo mama so poor when I saw her kicking a can down the street, I asked her what she was doing, she said "Moving."


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

I got some your mama jokes but cant post them


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo momma's so fat, I took a picture of her last Christmas, and it's still printing!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

I better quit fore hdm03 lol'ds on his shoe and dert giggles and toots!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

Yo mama so stupid she put paper on the television and called it paper view.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Your mama so fat that when she goes to KfC , everybody gets their fingers licked


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C = good at fat mama jokes.....sucks at knock knock jokes


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> They've actually been very responsive and punctual Wy, usually coming out the next day at the time they said they would.
> 
> Yes, the one where the one service guy followed up on another service guy 3-5 days before him made the repair on the low pressure line and gassed it back up.....$495.00 about mid January. Within a month it was gone again and another guy came out and repaired it again at no charge sometime in February, and here they are again in May, no gas, and the coil is bad.
> 
> ...





I think I would talk to the owner about applying that to the labor cost on this


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Yo mama so stupid she sold her car for gasoline money!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C = good at fat mama jokes.....sucks at knock knock jokes



True dat!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Your mama so fat she wears a vcr for a beeper


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Your mama so old that when god said let there be light, she flipped the switch


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Your mamas house is so small the welcome matt says ..wel


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Your mama teeth so black that when she spits yoohoo comes out


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Your mama got three boobs, one chocalate, one vanilla and one out of order



what does this even mean????


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Thats enuff


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Sorry


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I think I would talk to the owner about applying that to the labor cost on this



That's exactly what I'm shootin for Wy! I'm not calling her today. I told her service guy to have her call me. I'll get an idea of how she really does business if she doesn't call me back.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Need to grow up


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo momma's so fat, I took a picture of her last Christmas, and it's still printing!


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

i deleted mine mud....but i was sho  lol-ing.........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo momma's so fat, I took a picture of her last Christmas, and it's still printing!


 NOw that one was funny


rydert said:


> i deleted mine mud....but i was sho  lol-ing.........



 me too


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Jag back behind da mower again. I'mon wait a while before I get back out there again.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Sposed to be some strong east or northeast winds possibly in the next few days due to that Low pressure system off the east coast of Florida colliding with high pressure in the Atlantic.....there goes the fishing.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You know good and well dert would be giggling and tooting up a storm with me and da Jag!


I know that for sure!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Update: Mud's got a new avatar.


thank you for that update........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sposed to be some strong east or northeast winds possibly in the next few days due to that Low pressure system off the east coast of Florida colliding with high pressure in the Atlantic.....there goes the fishing.



It was real windy this mornin and I was wondering if it was from that low pressure system. Eye rekon so.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It was real windy this mornin and I was wondering if it was from that low pressure system. Eye rekon so.



I think it's sposed to pick up through the end of the week too.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

yeah; that low pressure system in wreaking havoc all over the place and my shoes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Need to grow up



I don't foresee this happenin in the near future.


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C = needs to start a 2015 Low Pressure System thread


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> yeah; that low pressure system in wreaking havoc all over the place and my shoes


Your poor shoes catch heck, don't they?


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Your poor shoes catch heck, don't they?



they are a mess


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)

Them shoes could use a good cleanin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Funny, i have a hi pressure thing going on right now


----------



## Da Possum (May 5, 2015)

i'm a lil stoned and spun out myself


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> yeah; that low pressure system in wreaking havoc all over the place and my shoes



I almost tinkled.


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Funny, i have a hi pressure thing going on right now



you should invest in a high pressure pop off valve.......


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> you should invest in a high pressure pop off valve.......



I already have one, been working alot lately.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sposed to be some strong east or northeast winds possibly in the next few days due to that Low pressure system off the east coast of Florida colliding with high pressure in the Atlantic.....there goes the fishing.





I wonder if it will affect the Gulf next week?


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I wonder if it will affect the Gulf next week?



weatherman says its going to be off the S. Carolina and Georgia coast.......


----------



## rydert (May 5, 2015)

seems to be a patch of warm water that they say it could build some strength/form over....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> weatherman says its going to be off the S. Carolina and Georgia coast.......





Good, because I plan to be in St Joe Bay.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I wonder if it will affect the Gulf next week?



Think it will be gone north up the coast by then Nic. By the mid to end of this week it should be calm down there.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Think it will be gone north up the coast by then Nic. By the mid to end of this week it should be calm down there.





Hope so. I`m still gunshy about bad weather while I`m out there.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Hope so. I`m still gunshy about bad weather while I`m out there.



Don't blame ya....and that's a good thing actually!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2015)

Afternoon youngans...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2015)

Gotta go, later y'all


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Afternoon youngans...


Hi blood........... bye blood!


mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go, later y'all


you drivin that fancy car today?

Bye Ya'll!


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)

how is everyone doing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2015)

Hiya Wybro, fixin to knock this one out and off fo 3 !


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)

have fun at work, got 3 more days off then work 3 nights and I get 7 more off


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2015)

Home with white line fever.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2015)

You suck.


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You suck.



excuse me.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

Flyin` high and feelin` mean. Real mean...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Flyin` high and feelin` mean. Real mean...



I'll keep away from the serious threads


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 5, 2015)

Wycliff i got a 10# brisket for us to cook Friday. Don't know exactly how to cook one over open coals.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'll keep away from the serious threads




You just might have a little bit of walkin` around sense after all.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> You just might have a little bit of walkin` around sense after all.



You have to much faith lol.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

Migmack said:


> You have to much faith lol.





Actually, I don`t. Especially in the human race.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2015)

'Moan 7am, I gotz to get busy in my bird field the next 3 dayzzz !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Well, got the remainder of mine cut and about 80% of the ol home place.


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Wycliff i got a 10# brisket for us to cook Friday. Don't know exactly how to cook one over open coals.



I don't either I can bring a grill if you need me to


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, got the remainder of mine cut and about 80% of the ol home place.



You can come finish mine if you get bored


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I don't either I can bring a grill if you need me to



My old 4 runner is down. All I have is my little car  I'll call you this weekend and we will make a plan.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You can come finish mine if you get bored



I'll get back to ya shortly!


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)

Migmack said:


> My old 4 runner is down. All I have is my little car  I'll call you this weekend and we will make a plan.



Call me after 7pm I'm on nights all weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Don't know what I'mon eat tonight....gettin hungry though.


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)

Me and Lil Wy made 3 homemade pizzas


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Owner of the Heating and Air company never called me.


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Owner of the Heating and Air company never called me.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>



Reckon I'll make the dreaded call tomorrow.


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)

Hopefully she is trying to get all the info together to see how she can help you get this right


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Hopefully she is trying to get all the info together to see how she can help you get this right



I hope that's the case, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Got a deep cycle battery in the boat that went bad, and a battery charger.


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a deep cycle battery in the boat that went bad, and a battery charger.



that stinks, hopefully it'll be awhile before I need batteries


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Looks like we havin brekfus-scrambled eggs, pork and bacon sausage links (never heard of it) and biskit toast.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> that stinks, hopefully it'll be awhile before I need batteries



I've got another 12v deep cycle I bought for the camper when primitive camping just to run the lights inside. It's practically brand new, only used it at KMF last year.


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like we havin brekfus-scrambled eggs, pork and bacon sausage links (never heard of it) and biskit toast.



I ain't either but bacon sausage is got to be good, the only way that could even sound better is if you said bacon ham


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

What sucks is only having one charger now for 3 batteries.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I ain't either but bacon sausage is got to be good, the only way that could even sound better is if you said bacon ham



Yes indeed!


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2015)

Ttyl I'm gonna spend a little time with Lil Wy then hit the sack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 5, 2015)

Sure glad I read back.  I loled at yo mama jokes.  Not so much @ knock knock jokes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2015)

Grrrrrrrrr, left my smokes at home.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 5, 2015)

Poor quack


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Poor quack



Yeah...that sux!

I gotz to get in da bed, gonna go fishing in the mornin til about 1:00.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 5, 2015)

Night jeph


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2015)

Just made the 44 mile 'round trip to the house and back..


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2015)

Mernin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2015)

morning bog  

dang coffee pot went south this morning so had to get the old trusty out of storage and so enjoy.   must go to the getting place today and pick up a large one instead of this 4 cup baby.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2015)

Wonder what EE's doin this mornin ???



Good moanin fellowzzzzz !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder what EE's doin this mornin ???
> 
> 
> 
> Good moanin fellowzzzzz !!!



morning HOQ.

EE is on the search for tylenol, aspirin, and V.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder what EE's doin this mornin ???
> 
> 
> 
> Good moanin fellowzzzzz !!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> morning HOQ.
> 
> EE is on the search for tylenol, aspirin, and V.



Mornin fellows....going to see if brother and I can get on some topwater action for few hrs this moanin. 

Yeah, where is EE? I bet he done let that laundry pile up.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

Yall have a good hump day!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

All hooked up...waitin on brother to drive up any minute.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

Cinnamon roll, nanner, and glass of milk.


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2015)

my head hurts from Cinko de miyo........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Morning Folks
podurt his gord hurts


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Je[hs bro is late


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Tuday is my last day 



12.5 years.. for sure bittersweet today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

I think Ill go harrass mud all day tomorrow


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tuday is my last day
> 
> 
> 
> 12.5 years.. for sure bittersweet today


they not throwin ya a party?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hi there............. 
off to send it time........... who needs extra hours this week?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> my head hurts from Cinko de miyo........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> they not throwin ya a party?
> 
> Hi there.............
> off to send it time........... who needs extra hours this week?



boss wasnt very happy yesterday when I left.  I recon after declining his numerous, and decent offers, he realized I was truely leaving.  There will be no partay


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

giggle giggle @ rutt


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> View attachment 834573



SINKO DE MAYO...........


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> boss wasnt very happy yesterday when I left.  I recon after declining his numerous, and decent offers, he realized I was truely leaving.  There will be no partay


 oh well, he shoulda treated ya better.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> View attachment 834573





rydert said:


> SINKO DE MAYO...........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think Ill go harrass mud all day tomorrow


 good luck with the new venture Leroy!


rydert said:


> SINKO DE MAYO...........



Oh i get it now


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

Kinda busy this morning , later


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Fur now I am knot busy.  I repeat knot busy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2015)

Gotta crash soon..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

I see where they gonna let fireworks be legal in Ga again, i cant wait to buy some bottle rockets and blow some peeps up.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

Oh crap, i just reread that and now i'm prob. on some gov. watch list.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

Crap, now i said Gov.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2015)

idjit...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2015)

I've been gone for 2 hours and this is what I come back to. 

Where erybody at


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

What I didn miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I see where they gonna let fireworks be legal in Ga again, i cant wait to buy some bottle rockets and blow some peeps up.



I'm thinkin maybe some M-80's and Silver Salutes....I gotta puts some fish in da boat. 

Skunked again....brother and I both missed a couple and I had a very good'un break off. 

Waitin on AC company owner to return my call, she at lunch.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

Jeffc=freshfish markets best friend


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2015)

Chiefbro + no fish ketchun + no AC ='s Mz T none too happy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2015)

Might as well retire da Driveler..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2015)

Dribler=dead.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffc=freshfish markets best friend





Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro + no fish ketchun + no AC ='s Mz T none too happy.



JeffC + Chiefbro =  pookie jr. - thunderstorms


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

Ac company owner called me back and has been in touch with Ruud representative working on my behalf trying to get part of my labor costs to repair AC unit with warranty on parts.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Ac company owner called me back and has been in touch with Ruud representative working on my behalf trying to get part of my labor costs to repair AC unit with warranty on parts.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I just hope it doesn't take too long.....sposed to be 89* by Friday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Ac company owner called me back and has been in touch with Ruud representative working on my behalf trying to get part of my labor costs to repair AC unit with warranty on parts.





Stay on 'em Chief, shoe 'em how to be a LEADER !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I just hope it doesn't take too long.....sposed to be 89* by Friday



Ya'll can come to my house and swim!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2015)

Derthole sends me PM, Quackhole returns PM, no response from Derthole..  Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2015)

Speaking of....... H22 doesn't think the auto circulation is coming on during the day so he threw a fishin bobber in the pool this mornin to see if it's in the skimmer when we get home.
I was wondering why the tackle box was on the kitchen table this mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll can come to my house and swim!





Our pool been open fo 2-3 months, water's still nipplish.

Too many dang trees providing shade.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Derthole sends me PM, Quackhole returns PM, no response from Derthole..  Grrrrrrrrr.



Quack=PM deprived.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Our pool been open fo 2-3 months, water's still nipplish.
> 
> Too many dang trees providing shade.


Same here. 
Had the heater set on 80 all night Friday night and all day Saturday and it was still a bit chilly Saturday afternoon. I got in anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stay on 'em Chief, shoe 'em how to be a LEADER !!!



I iz, but she did this mostly on her own, maybe with a little persuasion by her service guy. He told me the same thing you did, "I'd try to get a whole new unit". 



She's starting to impress me as a business owner in this field.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Our pool been open fo 2-3 months, water's still nipplish.
> 
> Too many dang trees providing shade.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same here.
> Had the heater set on 80 all night Friday night and all day Saturday and it was still a bit nipplish Saturday afternoon. I got in anyway.



 Yall stop it..............................I'm gettin a lil friskay!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Might as well retire da Driveler..





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dribler=dead.





Yep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of....... H22 doesn't think the auto circulation isn't coming on during the day so he threw a fishin bobber in the pool this mornin to see if it's in the skimmer when we get home.
> I was wondering why the tackle box was on the kitchen table this mornin.




Hornetbro be a smart man !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> I iz, but she did this mostly on her own, maybe with a little persuasion by her service guy. He told me the same thing you did, "I'd try to get a whole new unit".
> 
> 
> 
> She's starting to impress me as a business owner in this field.




My AC guy who's been a very good friend fo 30 yrs said at this point a new compressor vs a whole new unit is kinda like puttin 20's on a 80's model Caprice.  You dig ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh crap, i just reread that and now i'm prob. on some gov. watch list.





mudracing101 said:


> Crap, now i said Gov.



at least you didn't do a Clinton on us and ask what an is is.   That is for sure a red flag now.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Ac company owner called me back and has been in touch with Ruud representative working on my behalf trying to get part of my labor costs to repair AC unit with warranty on parts.


 


Nicodemus said:


> Yep.


hush!


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Derthole sends me PM, Quackhole returns PM, no response from Derthole..  Grrrrrrrrr.



just saw it.....PM returned


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> just saw it.....PM returned


 that was plumb freaky!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

Nice knowin you gobble


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

Driveler aint dead,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> just saw it.....PM returned


homotree gonna be jealous.


mudracing101 said:


> Nice knowin you gobble



If the dribler gets kilt, it's gobble's fault.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2015)

Bout time to git home and check on the bobber.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> homotree gonna be jealous.
> 
> 
> If the dribler gets kilt, it's gobble's fault.



i'm farther south and our pool is still Cool , 78 yesterday. We've had some cold nights


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time to git home and check on the bobber.



cannon ball!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep.





Guess it's true, all good things must come to a end.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess it's true, all good things must come to a end.


As long as I am still here, I'll still be dribblin......... I don't go no where else.........


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

Been fixin all of my lawn equipment, not really sure why I did, I pay the landscaper to cut the grass.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Been fixin all of my lawn equipment, not really sure why I did, I pay the landscaper to cut the grass.



Wy = don't make cents


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> As long as I am still here, I'll still be dribblin......... I don't go no where else.........



I'm here with you Keebs.


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wy = don't make cents



Started out just checking the generator, then I said might as well check the chainsaw, then the edgers and weadeaters , and so on. Before I knew it I had checked and repaired every piece of gas powered equipment I have in the shop


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Started out just checking the generator, then I said might as well check the chainsaw, then the edgers and weadeaters , and so on. Before I knew it I had checked and repaired every piece of gas powered equipment I have in the shop





Wybro = dumbbutt..



That's why we have yard crews !  Ya dingus.


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro = dumbbutt..
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we have yard crews !  Ya dingus.




I know bored I guess, shoulda went fishing or turkey hunting


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2015)

Dang got a meeting to go to.


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang got a meeting to go to.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Im with yall both Keebs and mud.  I aint quittin.  Ill drivel when I can..

Man, I done been tarred and feathered.  Minus the feather part.  Boss had me on the roof patching holes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2015)

My last post in da Driveler..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My last post in da Driveler..



 
Keebs, get him im tired


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2015)

R.I.P. Quack and da dribbler.........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im with yall both Keebs and mud.  I aint quittin.  Ill drivel when I can..
> 
> Man, I done been tarred and feathered.  Minus the feather part.  Boss had me on the roof patching holes.


 Drivel on BRother... Boss getting his money worth the last day


Hooked On Quack said:


> My last post in da Driveler..


Bye Quack, see ya around


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

Is homo3 going tooo?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

Mrs. Hawtnet two?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Is homo3 going tooo?



He offered me a sweet deal today.  He has some important stuff to handle Friday so I got a little bonus if i come in and work 1/2 day friday.  Still off Thursday tho


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He offered me a sweet deal today.  He has some important stuff to handle Friday so I got a little bonus if i come in and work 1/2 day friday.  Still off Thursday tho



Hfh covering the park for Homo3


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Hfh covering the park for Homo3



Looks like it


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm here with you Keebs.


 



Wycliff said:


> Started out just checking the generator, then I said might as well check the chainsaw, then the edgers and weadeaters , and so on. Before I knew it I had checked and repaired every piece of gas powered equipment I have in the shop


 I got a couple mowers, a tiller & a 3 wheeler you can work on.......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im with yall both Keebs and mud.  I aint quittin.  Ill drivel when I can..
> 
> Man, I done been tarred and feathered.  Minus the feather part.  Boss had me on the roof patching holes.


 gettin his money's worth......


Hooked On Quack said:


> My last post in da Driveler..


I'm gonna call you names......


mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. Hawtnet two?


nawww, sista can't leave us!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2015)

Update:bobber aint in the skimmer.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Update:bobber aint in the skimmer.


ruh-roh.............


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2015)

oooopppsssss............ I'm outta here!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2015)

Later y'all.


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

Erybody done left


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Erybody done left



I'm here right now.


What is this nonsense fro HOQ and others about last post?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

"Another day in the life of a driveler"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> "Another day in the life of a driveler"



don't they know we talk about them after they are gone?


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't they know we talk about them after they are gone?



That's the purpose


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't they know we talk about them after they are gone?



Their ears will burn.


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Their ears will burn.



And we can laugh and laugh


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Their ears will burn.



do they awol's read back when they return?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Can we start talking bout quack and duet now?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Jeph is the leader. I need his purmishion


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph is the leader. I need his purmishion



Nuh uhhhh......I relinquished dat to Mud!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Oh lawd we are doomed.  Mud is the leader.. that explains alot


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

No wonder we're having problems


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Lack of leadership.  Mud is fired


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Wycliff your the stand in leader till we take a vote


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2015)

What in the name of Creation?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of Creation?



driveling on.   BTW good leaders ask questions.   You could be volunteering!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of Creation?



Muds a crummy leader..  He's fired.  You wanna put your name in the hat to be the new leader?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

He's not even on duty now.  Prolly getting ready for thirsty thursday


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Muds a crummy leader..  He's fired.  You wanna put your name in the hat to be the new leader?





Negative. I`m not a leader, I`m a loner. Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

I'm gonna get Keebs to nominate you.  Can can't tell her no.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm gonna get Keebs to nominate you.  Can can't tell her no.





Sure I can. Remember who I am.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Sure I can. Remember who I am.



You can freelance the job.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Tell shoot.   I guess anyone can do  better hob than mud.  At this point I'd vate for hdm03.  Had high hopes for you taking over Nic


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wycliff your the stand in leader till we take a vote





Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of Creation?



Nic even thinks this is a bad idea


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Sorry wycliff.  Its now your burden to bare


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry wycliff.  Its now your burden to bare



Negative ghost rider, that's on you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

That's a worse idea than mud being the leader.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

I was just thinking.  Quack was giving durt  a fit bout not answering his pm but he has ignored 2 of my last text


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

Quack = do as I say not as I do


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Sounds like something a leader would say.  A bad leader but a leader non the less.

My steodad used to say that all the time


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

So that settles it Quack is the new leader


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

man we are in trouble


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

We doomed!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

He's gonna require us all to get an infraction his first day


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He's gonna require us all to get an infraction his first day



As long as there's not a required naked twister tournament


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

I needs to talk to dert bout some goats....maybe I'll pm him.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

Got about 90% of ol home place cut right before it got dark.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

Still got some pasture to bushhog, but both valve stems on tractor front tires are bad. One slow leaks and the other one not so slow, it's already flat.


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

Dert's got some good looking goats, that one in his avatar I think won at the state fair


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

I need to sharpen the blades on my bushhog


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Break it off the rim on the valve stem side and replace them silly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Looky there!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Dert's got some good looking goats, that one in his avatar I think won at the state fair



I ain't goin nowhere else then. I want some from good breed stock. I want good lookin goats.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

bOOM bOOM off tomorrow?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Yes sir.  Gotta go to new job and handle some stuff then nothing the rest of the day


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

I think he said earlier he is off tomorrow and works at the park Friday for Homo3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

What wycliff said..   Kinda


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What wycliff said..   Kinda



Just remembering your post from earlier


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

Reckon I've got some flat tires to go get fixed in da moanin.


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I've got some flat tires to go get fixed in da moanin.



Just replaced all the tires on my little tractor, now the big one I have to fix a tire everytime I use it


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2015)

Well, I guess I'm gonna call it a night


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Night wycliff.  Sleep well brother


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Well, I guess I'm gonna call it a night



Later Wybro....ain't gonna be far behind ya after a lil browsing.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2015)

Holler atcha tomorrow, bOOM bOOMbro!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 6, 2015)

Night night jeph


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2015)

Live from work


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2015)

live from the kitchen, where coffee is made


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> live from the kitchen, where coffee is made



Mornin G money! How you doing today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2015)

doing fine bog.  How's the night treating you?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> doing fine bog.  How's the night treating you?



Haven't had the first call all night! After yesterday I needed a easy night!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

Mornin......

gobble, have you heard from EE?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2015)

Mornin`.

Don`t want ya`ll to think I`m unsociable.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> Don`t want ya`ll to think I`m unsociable.



Mornin......I would never think that considerin the TWO coffee pots!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> Don`t want ya`ll to think I`m unsociable.



Wow that's awesome Nic!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2015)

Morning dayshifters


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning



Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

Day off.  Wake up at 730.  This sucks


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

Well....just go on in to work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....just go on in to work.



I have to run to my new job some time today.  Stupid paper work...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Day off.  Wake up at 730.  This sucks





I wake up between 4 and 5 every mornin`. I reckon a lifetime of gettin` up to go to work, go huntin` or fishin`, or tendin` the garden has done got ingrained in my system. Very seldom can I sleep late.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I wake up between 4 and 5 every mornin`. I reckon a lifetime of gettin` up to go to work, go huntin` or fishin`, or tendin` the garden has done got ingrained in my system. Very seldom can I sleep late.



I've always been an early riser.  Sleeping late is 5 or 5:30  rarely beyond that.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

Anybody heard from EE?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

I know he ain't got that much dirty laundry.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh lawd we are doomed.  Mud is the leader.. that explains alot





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Lack of leadership.  Mud is fired





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Muds a crummy leader..  He's fired.  You wanna put your name in the hat to be the new leader?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> He's not even on duty now.  Prolly getting ready for thirsty thursday





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell shoot.   I guess anyone can do  better hob than mud.  At this point I'd vate for hdm03.  Had high hopes for you taking over Nic





havin_fun_huntin said:


> That's a worse idea than mud being the leader.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Day off.  Wake up at 730.  This sucks








Leroy , i'm gonna need you to calm down.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

Y'all are better than me.  I don't get up that early unless I have to.  Or its deer season


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy , i'm gonna need you to calm down.



NOW you try to be a leader..


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 7, 2015)

Hay


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Anybody heard from EE?





Jeff C. said:


> I know he ain't got that much dirty laundry.



He could be in the mtns with Texas.   When was that trip?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hay



Waz up shorty


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2015)

my avatar pic. is not a goat......it is a loving,loyal, and jealous Blue heeler DOG......


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2015)

rydert said:


> my avatar pic. is not a goat......it is a loving,loyal, and jealous Blue heeler DOG......



Looks like a goat to me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2015)

rydert said:


> my avatar pic. is not a goat......it is a loving,loyal, and jealous Blue heeler DOG......



Thanks for clearing that up for us.


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2015)

Morning everyone


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2015)

late start....... mornin' ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He could be in the mtns with Texas.   When was that trip?



I thought it was last week.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

rydert said:


> my avatar pic. is not a goat......it is a loving,loyal, and jealous Blue heeler DOG......



dert = trying to be a leader

Dert or Mud in 2016? 

I bet there will be a lot of dert and mud slinging in this campaign.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2015)

rydert said:


> my avatar pic. is not a goat......it is a loving,loyal, and jealous Blue heeler DOG......


You sure???


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for us.





Keebs said:


> late start....... mornin' ya'll!



Morning gals


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> dert = trying to be a leader
> 
> Dert or Mud in 2016?
> 
> I bet there will be a lot of dert and mud slinging in this campaign.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Anybody heard from EE?





Jeff C. said:


> I _*thought*_ it was last week.


 that's where you messed up......... yeah, it's out/down/over/in TX


mudracing101 said:


> You sure???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey you..........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Workin2Hunt said:


> Hay





Keebs said:


> late start....... mornin' ya'll!



Mornin galzz!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> that's where you messed up......... yeah, it's out/down/over/in TX
> 
> hey you..........



They don't pay me for thinkin round here!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2015)

rydert said:


> my avatar pic. is not a goat......it is a loving,loyal, and jealous Blue heeler DOG......



Best and toughest dogs in the world. Willy Clyde and Elly.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> They don't pay me for thinkin round here!





Nicodemus said:


> Best and toughest dogs in the world. Willy Clyde and Elly.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2015)

I'll argue the best dogs in the world part.


----------



## Crickett (May 7, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Best and toughest dogs in the world. Willy Clyde and Elly.



Awww....cute puppies!


----------



## Crickett (May 7, 2015)

6 days & y'all still ain't finished this driveler out?  Buncha slow pokes in here.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Awww....cute puppies!





Thank you! Clyde belongs to my son, and Elly was the best dog that ever owned me.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Best and toughest dogs in the world. Willy Clyde and Elly.




I don't like the way that last one is holdin that paw....reminds me of dert's nanny  goat.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't like the way that last one is holdin that paw....reminds me of dert's nanny  goat.





She was fixin` to wipe out a cotton rat. You`ve seen how those red foxes hunt rats in snow and high grass, they jump straight up and drop nose first on it. That`s how she did too.  The shot of her with her head down, she was makin` sure that snake was dead. She despised a snake.

Clyde can`t jump like that. He only has half a runnin` gear.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll argue the best dogs in the world part.



They are all THE BEST.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> She was fixin` to wipe out a cotton rat. You`ve seen how those red foxes hunt rats in snow and high grass, they jump straight up and drop nose first on it. That`s how she did too.  The shot of her with her head down, she was makin` sure that snake was dead. She despised a snake.
> 
> Clyde can`t jump like that. He only has half a runnin` gear.



Good lookin dog!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2015)

rydert said:


> my avatar pic. is not a goat......it is a loving,loyal, and jealous Blue heeler DOG......



What did you do with the goats horns to make it look like a dog?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2015)

Morning Ms.H22 and keebs


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Best and toughest dogs in the world. Willy Clyde and Elly.





Willy Clyde looks a lot like the one in my avatar.....


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What did you do with the goats horns to make it look like a dog?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2015)

Mud.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

rydert said:


> Willy Clyde looks a lot like the one in my avatar.....



dert = can tell difference in male a female goats just by lookin at'em


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> dert = can tell difference in male a female goats just by lookin at'em


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

dert = goat expert


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

Go to work on gettin front tires off of tractor and floor jack is bleeding down, typical.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning Ms.H22 and keebs


afternoon


mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Go to work on gettin front tires off of tractor and floor jack is bleeding down, typical.


 bless your heart, you're having my kinda luck!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

Hey hey hey.  gravy covered cubed steak and rice with strang beans


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

look at that..  top of the page, does that make me a leader?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey hey hey.  gravy covered cubed steak and rice with strang beans





havin_fun_huntin said:


> look at that..  top of the page, does that make me a leader?



No.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2015)

Since Mud aint gonna answer me, ya'll got any clue what he borrowed from his wife last night


http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9473113&postcount=47


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2015)

Ninja bullet......mud is an idjit........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

yes, yes he is


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2015)

today is my Friday.......lil Dert is going to Rock Eagle to shoot this weekend with 4H. It will be his last time

I'm trying to get lil girl Dert to start shooting a little more, but I think she just want's to dance, which is ok by me but I;m going to miss having some of my kids involved in shooting......


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Since Mud aint gonna answer me, ya'll got any clue what he borrowed from his wife last night
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9473113&postcount=47





rydert said:


> today is my Friday.......lil Dert is going to Rock Eagle to shoot this weekend with 4H. It will be his last time
> 
> I'm trying to get lil girl Dert to start shooting a little more, but I think she just want's to dance, which is ok by me but I;m going to miss having some of my kids involved in shooting......


I have dad's that are still volunteer coachies and their kids are grown.......... when ya love something, it sticks with you.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2015)

rydert said:


> today is my Friday.......lil Dert is going to Rock Eagle to shoot this weekend with 4H. It will be his last time
> 
> I'm trying to get lil girl Dert to start shooting a little more, but I think she just want's to dance, which is ok by me but I;m going to miss having some of my kids involved in shooting......



Use to go to Rock Eagle when I was in the 4-H club over 50 years ago. Think that was where I fell in love for the first time.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2015)

Mrs. Hawtnet???????
 Shut it Leroy. Hey errybody else


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. Hawtnet???????
> Shut it Leroy. Hey errybody else


 well, where's my stash of fried pnuts???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> well, where's my stash of fried pnuts???



by powdering the ingredients they are salty and spicey, i'm going to parch to deaf.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

I'm gonna go see mud after getting my hair did.  Gonna eat some of his fried pnuts


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

I'm gonna bring him a diet coke so he ain't parched


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I have dad's that are still volunteer coachies and their kids are grown.......... when ya love something, it sticks with you.



I've had several of the other coaches and kids ask me to come back next year and help, so I probably will. I do enjoy it


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm gonna bring him a diet coke so he ain't parched



he will probably get mad if you bring him a diet coke on a thirsty Thursday............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm gonna bring him a diet coke so he ain't parched


He don't want no stankin diet coke, silly


rydert said:


> I've had several of the other coaches and kids ask me to come back next year and help, so I probably will. I do enjoy it




My boy went to boy scout camp and 4-H camp. He LOVED 4-H camp. Scouts, not so much.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> by powdering the ingredients they are salty and spicey, i'm going to parch to deaf.


Sounds good!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm gonna go see mud after getting my hair did.  Gonna eat some of his fried pnuts


pics or you're just telling a story......


rydert said:


> I've had several of the other coaches and kids ask me to come back next year and help, so I probably will. I do enjoy it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2015)

Tomorrow is my Friday!

I'm outta here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

Tuday is my Saturday but tom is Friday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

The day after tom is my Saturday too.  My week is confusing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

Hay wy-cliff


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2015)

Tuday is my Sunday


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2015)

Hey Louie


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The day after tom is my Saturday too.  My week is confusing



who is tom?.........a client?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

Late lunch, whopper wiff fries and choklit shake....bout to starve.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

Got to find somewhere to foam fill tractor tires.


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2015)

Jeff C.=tractor tire-d


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

I call mud.  Mud no answer. I'm going home.  
Guess he was worried I'd take all his p nuts


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

rydert said:


> Jeff C.=tractor tire-d



Dang sho iz.....wasted a bunch of time to come to my conclusion too. 

Bradford Pear seedlings (thorny) are the debil. State of Ga. needs to ban them immediately and start an eradication process before they get worse than they already are.


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I call mud.  Mud no answer. I'm going home.
> Guess he was worried I'd take all his p nuts



goodness..........


----------



## SnowHunter (May 7, 2015)

We're alive over here! Miss y'all! Internet had been awful at home. :


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2015)

Leroy gonna call and say can i come by, i said come on, he said "cant now i'm already home"  What the
And if he would of brought be a Diet drink i'd run him out of here with my belt.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2015)

Hey Snowy!!


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2015)

hey mud........


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> We're alive over here! Miss y'all! Internet had been awful at home. :


Hey sista!  Looks like you got the garden going good!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2015)

Hey Dirt


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> We're alive over here! Miss y'all! Internet had been awful at home. :



Schmoo!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2015)

I just went and got a big cup of worms, gonna go pick up Coco and do a lil fishing after 5. See if we can catch a mess of brim.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

Mud said, "hey Leroy wanna come by?" after I told him I was already home


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2015)

mud=dissed hfh


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

On a brighter note....AC company will be here tomorrow etween 9-12:00 to replace coil, a bunch of other stuff, gas, and whatever else all on warranty with zero labor cost. 

Mfg. would not replace compressor unless it is confirmed damaged at this point. Still got 6 more yrs left on compressor warranty.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud said, "hey Leroy wanna come by?" after I told him I was already home


I was talking to two peeps at once, my bad. Calm down.



Jeff C. said:


> On a brighter note....AC company will be here tomorrow etween 9-12:00 to replace coil, a bunch of other stuff, gas, and whatever else all on warranty with zero labor cost.
> 
> Mfg. would not replace compressor unless it is confirmed damaged at this point. Still got 6 more yrs left on compressor warranty.


JeffC= sweaty up in the house.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2015)

Any body seen hdmotree?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

Maybe I misunderstood mud.  He must have had his mouth full of Pnuts.. he sounded muffled


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

EE and 02 are missing...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I was talking to two peeps at once, my bad. Calm down.
> 
> 
> JeffC= sweaty up in the house.



Didn break a sweat, as I pulled the tractor right up to the garage and shade on that side of house. It is warming up inside more than the past couple days though.

Glad they are coming tomorrow.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2015)

good deal Jeffro, i'm gonna split, y'all behave


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2015)

bye, Keebs lets go


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

mud gonna be hung ova


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

CoCo gonna have to drive him back home


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2015)

glad to hear your getting took care of Chief, my truck has been in the shop a week again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> glad to hear your getting took care of Chief, my truck has been in the shop a week again





Sale yo truck, buy mine, neva hadda minutes problem, best lookin truck in the county...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2015)

Okay, that was my next to last post in da Driveler...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, that was my next to last post in da Driveler...



Hi stranger,  you been off trying to harass EE?   been visiting beautiful Tifton?   truck shopping?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sale yo truck, buy mine, neva hadda minutes problem, best lookin truck in the county...
> 
> 
> View attachment 834715



Dat truck drives great!! I took it for a spin!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hi stranger,  you been off trying to harass EE?   been visiting beautiful Tifton?   truck shopping?



EE = been missing for to,too,two long!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2015)

Imowngo ta Texas an set his galfrien straight... EE belongs up in here!


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sale yo truck, buy mine, neva hadda minutes problem, best lookin truck in the county...
> 
> 
> View attachment 834715



Year, miles, and price ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Year, miles, and price ?



  PM sent . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> glad to hear your getting took care of Chief, my truck has been in the shop a week again



Not as much as MizT and I. 

Oh Lawd....what now, same thing?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

Well, since Quack aint comin back let's talk about him.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>



got it before it was gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> got it before it was gone.



Yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep



The love doctor was on the prowl.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The love doctor was on the prowl.



Probly peekin in somebody's window now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 7, 2015)

Wid a shicken mask on


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Not as much as MizT and I.
> 
> Oh Lawd....what now, same thing?



Yep still got a skip


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2015)

Evening children!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening children!



Evenin blood!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin blood!



How's my boy doing brother... Has he worked on the mower anymore?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> How's my boy doing brother... Has he worked on the mower anymore?



He's doin fine blood, thanks for asking. I think we may have gotten past that.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> He's doin fine blood, thanks for asking. I think we may have gotten past that.



LOL .. hope so, but that was funny...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 8, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hi stranger,  you been off trying to harass EE?   been visiting beautiful Tifton?   truck shopping?





blood on the ground said:


> EE = been missing for to,too,two long!





blood on the ground said:


> Imowngo ta Texas an set his galfrien straight... EE belongs up in here!




Well, I am baaaaaacccccckkkkkk!!!!  Yep, I did survive this latest mountain filled junket.  It just took me several days to come up for air.  Put my Texas Sweetie on da plane back to Texas yesterday.  Unfortunately, I've got lots of work to get caught up on know.

Good Morning Blood.  I surely hope that everyone was on their "good behavior" while I was gone and that nobody got banned.

Where is Gobblin this morning?  Is he off vacationing with Quack today???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 8, 2015)

When Gobblin gets here, I need to to have a discussion with him.  I think that we probably stayed really close to his mountain cabin up in North Georgia because I did hear some "Gobblin" going on out in the woods around the cabin.

It was secluded for sure and there are lots of bears in that area too.  I guess that is the reason the cabin was named, Bear Hug.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2015)

Mernin y'all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2015)

Morning drivelers,  

Welcome back EE


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 8, 2015)

Heck, I am glad to be back amongst my fellow drivelers as I dang surely missed all of you during the past week.

Internet was sketchy at best up in them thar hills so it was a really quiet time of rest and relaxation.  We also visited Hiawassee while on this mountain trip junket as well.  It surely is some pretty places up that way too.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2015)

Mornin....boyz!

Glad to see you backk EE, I was gettin worried bout you and Cinnamon Buns.


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2015)

Morning


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2015)

I bet ol Nic had a good night's sleep last night!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I bet ol Nic had a good night's sleep last night!



Don't rattle his cage!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning



Mornin Wybro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2015)

Mornin
Welcome back EE.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

Good morning! Today is my Friday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sale yo truck, buy mine, neva hadda minutes problem, best lookin truck in the county...
> 
> 
> View attachment 834715



Is there any way I can BLOCK this from H22's view


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning! Today is my Friday.



Mine too.
Turt my alarm slap OFF this mornin.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2015)

Grrr...




Mornin`....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrr...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good mornin sunshine.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good mornin sunshine.




Yea, I reckon. Tryin` to figure out this new phone. Why don`t they leave something that works good, alone?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I reckon. Tryin` to figure out this new phone. Why don`t they leave something that works good, alone?



H22 always said, "If you caint do it with a #2 lead pencil it don't need doin."


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 always said, "If you caint do it with a #2 lead pencil it don't need doin."



Those days are about gone. Mrs. V told me she was snooping around here reading my post. I'm gonna have to watch what i say on here i guess.

On second thought, i'll just put her in time out and not let her have any access to the internet.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 always said, "If you caint do it with a #2 lead pencil it don't need doin."





My handwritin`, and printin` weren`t never hardly decipherable to begin with. Nowadays, you really can`t read my scribblin` (no joke). as for phones, the best one ever made for my use was the Casio GZone Rock. Casio don`t even make a mil spec flip phone now, found out yesterday. Had to get one made by some outfit with a name sounds like a Jap jet fighter. Like to never got my proper ringtone put on it.  

They said it`s so tough I won`t tear it up. We`ll see, in due time...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2015)

Mud=in twouble.


btw, tell her I said hey. She knows what it means.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Those days are about gone. Mrs. V told me she was snooping around here reading my post. I'm gonna have to watch what i say on here i guess.
> 
> On second thought, i'll just put her in time out and not let her have any access to the internet.




God save the Queen!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> My handwritin`, and printin` weren`t never hardly decipherable to begin with. Nowadays, you really can`t read my scribblin` (no joke). as for phones, the best one ever made for my use was the Casio GZone Rock. Casio don`t even make a mil spec flip phone now, found out yesterday. Had to get one made by some outfit with a name sounds like a Jap jet fighter. Like to never got my proper ringtone put on it.
> 
> They said it`s so tough I won`t tear it up. We`ll see, in due time...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

None of my phones ever get a good signal. I think sometimes its me. Everyone around me says they have no problems but i must put off some kind of forcefield that blocks phone waves.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud=in twouble.
> 
> 
> btw, tell her I said hey. She knows what it means.


I'll tell her you said hey


Jeff C. said:


> God save the Queen!!!




Morning Jeffro


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't rattle his cage!!



I was being serious! The pics he posted yesterday looked very cozy! Heck I'd sleep in there... Might even through a leg over Nic ta keep him warm....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

Bout time for keebs to check in


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

I see Leroy made it.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2015)

It's Friday kids ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> None of my phones ever get a good signal. I think sometimes its me. Everyone around me says they have no problems but i must put off some kind of forcefield that blocks phone waves.



Might be soemthing to that.  Kinda like people who can kill a watch battery in a couple of months..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> My handwritin`, and printin` weren`t never hardly decipherable to begin with. Nowadays, you really can`t read my scribblin` (no joke). as for phones, the best one ever made for my use was the Casio GZone Rock. Casio don`t even make a mil spec flip phone now, found out yesterday. Had to get one made by some outfit with a name sounds like a Jap jet fighter. Like to never got my proper ringtone put on it.
> 
> They said it`s so tough I won`t tear it up. We`ll see, in due time...


H22 still carries one of them blue Nokia phones. 


blood on the ground said:


> I was being serious! The pics he posted yesterday looked very cozy! Heck I'd sleep in there... Might even through a leg over Nic ta keep him warm....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I was being serious! The pics he posted yesterday looked very cozy! Heck I'd sleep in there... Might even through a leg over Nic ta keep him warm....


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


>



CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored!!!!!!!!! That's funny... Don't care who you are!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2015)

Censored????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> Welcome back EE.




Good Morning Mrs H.  Glad to see your smiling face again with lots of sunshine surrounding you.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Censored????




Blood, you have just got to QUIT cussing on here!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 still carries one of them blue Nokia phones.





My new phone is a flip phone too. All I`ve ever had. About ready to throw it away. If anybody needs me, send a dadblame passenger pigeon. Maybe the hawks won`t kill it before it gets to wherever I`m hidin`. 

I got to go get a Mother`s Day gift and chicken feed. Wonder if I can find both at the feed and seed? 




blood on the ground said:


> CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored!!!!!!!!! That's funny... Don't care who you are!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll tell her you said hey
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Jeffro



Mornin Mudro...tell Queen Vic I said "Hey". Nevermind, she's probly readin this I'll tell her myself! 



blood on the ground said:


> I was being serious! The pics he posted yesterday looked very cozy! Heck I'd sleep in there... Might even through a leg over Nic ta keep him warm....



 

Did you see that extree coffee pot? That would hurt upside the head......


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, you have just got to QUIT cussing on here!!!!!!



Sorry E ... I have a terrible problem with that....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


>



My eyes are thoroughly deceiving me in that pic.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> My new phone is a flip phone too. All I`ve ever had. About ready to throw it away. If anybody needs me, send a dadblame passenger pigeon. Maybe the hawks won`t kill it before it gets to wherever I`m hidin`.
> 
> I got to go get a Mother`s Day gift and chicken feed. Wonder if I can find both at the feed and seed?





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro...tell Queen Vic I said "Hey". Nevermind, she's probly readin this I'll tell her myself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just funnin ... Don't want my head ta look like a fresh bowl of purple plums!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> My eyes are thoroughly deceiving me in that pic.




That little spitfire weren`t but about 30 inches long. He weren`t happy nor appreciative that I escorted him safely across the road, patted him on the head, and turned him loose. Ungrateful varmint.  




blood on the ground said:


> Just funnin ... Don't want my head ta look like a fresh bowl of purple plums!!!





Off to that aggravatin` town again.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> My new phone is a flip phone too. All I`ve ever had. About ready to throw it away. If anybody needs me, send a dadblame passenger pigeon. Maybe the hawks won`t kill it before it gets to wherever I`m hidin`.
> 
> I got to go get a Mother`s Day gift and chicken feed. Wonder if I can find both at the feed and seed?



Already got the gifts, she ordered them herself.  Just got to pick up a card.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> My new phone is a flip phone too. All I`ve ever had. About ready to throw it away. If anybody needs me, send a dadblame passenger pigeon. Maybe the hawks won`t kill it before it gets to wherever I`m hidin`.
> 
> I got to go get a Mother`s Day gift and chicken feed. Wonder if I can find both at the feed and seed?



FLOWERS! or a pretty plant, or a new chicken or rooster..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> FLOWERS! or a pretty plant, or a new chicken or rooster..




I bet she'd like some guinas . .


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> My handwritin`, and printin` weren`t never hardly decipherable to begin with. Nowadays, you really can`t read my scribblin` (no joke). as for phones, the best one ever made for my use was the Casio GZone Rock. Casio don`t even make a mil spec flip phone now, found out yesterday. Had to get one made by some outfit with a name sounds like a Jap jet fighter. Like to never got my proper ringtone put on it.
> 
> They said it`s so tough I won`t tear it up. We`ll see, in due time...


ok, what kind is it?


mudracing101 said:


> Bout time for keebs to check in


*I* am taking advantage of my comp. time & coming in late a few mornings.  Since I have to be here all afternoon by my lonesome, I wanted some down time!
 Mornin folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 8, 2015)

sorry your feeling down Keebs


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry your feeling down Keebs


idjit...........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ok, what kind is it?
> 
> *I* am taking advantage of my comp. time & coming in late a few mornings.  Since I have to be here all afternoon by my lonesome, I wanted some down time!
> Mornin folks!



wished i could change needing to be here at 6.45 till bout 8.30


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

Leroy , you workin half a day??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 8, 2015)

mud=needed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 8, 2015)

here till 2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 8, 2015)

I aint gonna do ANYTHING extra.  im just here to help cutomers


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint gonna do ANYTHING extra.  im just here to help cutomers



you did Xtra before???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2015)

Found some 22 and 22 mag ammo in the swap and sale, see if I can cut a deal...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2015)

I see Bloods havin trouble mindin his P's & Q's.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> you did Xtra before???



Youd be surprised.  cleaned.  Ordering, TONs of paper work .  NOT TODAY


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2015)

Airplane just crashed on I-285.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2015)

The FAA tells Channel 2 Action News it was a Piper PA-32 aircraft that went down after departing from Runway 3Right DeKalb-Peachtree Airport.

Four lives lost.

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/plane-crashes-near-dekalbpeachtree-airport/nmCCj/


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Airplane just crashed on I-285.



I just saw that....4 dead.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2015)

It's amazing it didn't hit any cars, up against the divider wall.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bet she'd like some guinas . .





Did you say that NIC needed some guineas for an upcoming Mother's Day present to the Redhead ????????

Ask and you shall receive!!!!!




ps:  I bet Sheryl gives them back to NIC for a Father's Day Present soon !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2015)

Waitin on AC guys, sposed to be here by noon.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> wished i could change needing to be here at 6.45 till bout 8.30


It won't last long but I'm gonna enjoy it, most folks get to leave early, I can't most of the time, so by dangit, I'll come in late!


mudracing101 said:


> you did Xtra before???


oh snap!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Found some 22 and 22 mag ammo in the swap and sale, see if I can cut a deal...


I need some of those too, to, two!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see Bloods havin trouble mindin his P's & Q's.


ain't nuttin new, here lately with that boy.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Airplane just crashed on I-285.


 daaaang.........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2015)

FBI: "Potentially thousands of online ISIS followers here in U.S."

FBI: Sent bulletin out 3 hours before Garland, Tx attack.

Military bases warning level heightened.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The FAA tells Channel 2 Action News it was a Piper PA-32 aircraft that went down after departing from Runway 3Right DeKalb-Peachtree Airport.
> 
> Four lives lost.
> 
> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/plane-crashes-near-dekalbpeachtree-airport/nmCCj/



that sucks


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> FLOWERS! or a pretty plant, or a new chicken or rooster..




We don`t need no more chickens!




Hooked On Quack said:


> I bet she'd like some guinas . .



Offered to get her some one time.  



Keebs said:


> ok, what kind is it?
> 
> *I* am taking advantage of my comp. time & coming in late a few mornings.  Since I have to be here all afternoon by my lonesome, I wanted some down time!
> Mornin folks!



Kyocera, or something to the effect.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Did you say that NIC needed some guineas for an upcoming Mother's Day present to the Redhead ????????
> 
> Ask and you shall receive!!!!!
> 
> ...





I`d love to have all those! Start with them litluns, poppin` their heads off and feedin` em to Bo, then put the grown ones to the blade.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2015)

Oh well, dood don't wanna budge on his price..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Start with them litluns, poppin` their heads off and feedin` em to Bo, then put the grown ones to the blade.



I knew you had a soft side


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2015)

Locker 'er down, who's gonna start a new one ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 8, 2015)

hom02?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2015)

Ya'll want me to start a new dead drivler ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll want me to start a new dead drivler ???



Go for it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2015)

lok-r-down


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2015)

Last post


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2015)

bOOM bOOM?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2015)

Bang ding ow.


----------

